# Dragon World: Souls of Destiny



## Tai-niichan

I've decided to bring it back. Except this one will be so much better. I swear it. The Prologue is sorta long, so I'll shorten it. I'll try to throw bits and pieces of the prologue as we go along so you know what the hell's going on XD Just to let you know, I like using semi-colons a lot.

But anyway, you'll get the flow of it as we RP, so brace yourself!
---


_*
Dragon World, the past

The sky was dark gray, rain heavy in the clouds. Lightning flashed and thunder rumbled a couple of miles away. The wind carried an omnious feeling; a storm was approaching. Fierce explosions were heard from afar. The small wooden house in the major Dragon town of Shinishiiko rocked gently from the wind, signaling the impending doom that might befall the town, and the rest of Dragon World...if he failed. 

Inside the house, a man with a scraggly beard and long black hair with clear blue eyes paced back and forth impatiently, deep in thought.

'Where is he...?' he thought to himself, glancing out the window nervously. 'He was supposed to give me a report of the battle nearly an hour ago...'

Suddenly, there was a loud knock on the door, startling the man. Clenching his fists nervously he approached the door and cautiously opened it...*_

There. Now that I left you hanging, here's the real plot.

You are a teen who's going to camp for the summer, but there are two options:

1) You made the bus and are on your way

or

2) You just missed the bus and are now left without a ride

I promise you this will all make sense; whichever path you choose doesn't matter, all paths will cross at a certain point, so yeah.

Name
Age (minimum 14, max 18)
Appearance (pre and post D. World arrival)
Personality (can be played out)

Now these fields are for later:

Alignment (Yin [evil] or Yang[good]; will affect outcome of the story)

Element (Fire, Water, etc.)

Breed (Half Vampire/Dragon; will also affect the outcome of the story, and you have to specify how)

Weapon

Whew, my hands are tired, so let's get started! ^_^

Name: Tai Ayoto (my original D. World character)
Age: 16
Appearance: 5' 5", tan skin and eyes, medium long black hair that occasionally covers his right eye 

Pre-D. World Arrival - Black shirt and blue jean shorts that go to his calves. 
Post-D. World Arrival - Chinese-style high collar black shirt with the silver Japanese kanji for Dragon emblazoned on the front and long black pants with the Japanese kanji for Fire on the lower right pant leg.

Personality: Played out (too lazy to describe)
Alignment: Yang
Element: Fire
Breed: Half-Dragon; unexplained
Weapon: Large claymore

After chasing it for nearly a half-mile, Tai arrives a second too late for the bus....


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Kay, this is a bit confusing, so correct me if I'm wrong, please.

Name: Kilik (Pronounced Key-Lick)

Age: 16

Appearance: (Before:)Kilik doesn't look like he has much muscle. He wears a blue, short-sleeve shirt, black shorts, and a white, short-sleeve, hoody. His hair is blonde, and spiky in the front, but flat in the back. White gloves. Black shoes.  (After:)He now wears a sword scabbard at his waist. His build has become a bit more muscular, but he still mainly focuses on speed in combat.

Personality: Kilik is a serious and cold person, not having many feelings at all. He likes to be in the background, but deep down, he loves attention. When you have earned his friendship and trust, he will protect you with everything in his power.

Alignment: Yang(Good)

Element: Ice

Breed: Kilik is half Vampire, because a few years before, "Modern Times, " for the RP, he was jumped in an alley. The Vampires that jumped him were chased off by hunters, but not before he was bitten and warned of how much power he would obtain.

Weapon: A single katana hanging off the side of his waist, that's all he needs.

Kilik arrives late for the bus.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Ok, that's absolutely fine.

Oh, shoot, I forgot to add....

What option did you choose?


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Sorry, thanks for the reminder. (I chose late)


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Ok, you're in. Oh, and ice is an element.


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Hmm, this looks interesting.  Dragon world.. Is this actually from something like a video game, or did you make it completely up?... did that make sense? I have no idea about the story for this or anything, but hey, everyone loves an RP. I'll try it.

Name: Ina
Age: 17

Appearance: She wears plain jeans and black high-top sneakers, and a white Tee-shirt that says "Do a Marill Roll!" (My avatar.) Her hair is short and black, with bright green eyes and freckles. She ends up looking like a little kid. (After) She wears a plain white dress with the kanji symbol for thunder on the front. Also wears black pants that sort of look like sweatpants.

Personality: She tends to be sarcastic, but usually isn't really mean. She can be a bit shy with people she doesn't know well, but can be goofy and random with close friends. Doesn't like having to make important decisions or be a leader of anything. She's terrified of being with large groups of people, and even more if she has to say anything.

Alignment: Yang(Good)

Element: Lightning/Ice.

Breed: Half dragon. She doesn't have any idea how she is. Was adopted after being found alone on the street.

Weapon: A small katana hanging on her back. The katana's hilt looks like two leaves, sort of like the master sword from LoZ. She also has a staff with it. The staff is about 6 feet long, wood with a dark chocolate color, with a carved crescent moon made of some kind of precious stone (She doesn't know what) on the top. Two leather cords hang from the top, both with a small crystal attached to the end. The bottom of the staff has a retractable steel blade she can use like a spear. 

Got on the bus.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Completely made it up, no joke. Looks good, you're in. ^_^


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

*Name:* Nanee (Nah-ney (as in key))
*Age:* 14
*Appearance:* 5"3; Light skin, borderline tan; Long, straight black hair tied into a bun; Roundish grey-blue eyes
--PRE: Her nails are painted silver; She wore a loose, light green, and collared t-shirt and  a plain black skirt. Nanei always wears a white wrist band with a drawn-on flowered lily pad on her left hand.
--POST: Nanee wears a long-sleeved sea green shirt with white cuffs. She wears plain dark grey pants. The wrist band is still the same.

*Personality:* Played out



Made it on the bus

*Alignment:* Good

*Element:* Wind (If two are allowed, Wind and Water)

*Breed:* Shapeshifter- She needed a blood transfusion a year ago and ended up recieving a shapeshifter's blood.

*Weapon:* A staff around 6" tall with a sharp, metal tip on one end and a large rounded metal tip on the other.


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

!!! Wait, we can have two elements?! If so, can I have a second one? Hmm, elements. Would Holy and Dark count as elements? Anyway, can I be Electric/Wind?


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Looking good. You're in, too. Oh, and spellcasters (staff wielders?) can have too elements. And which option did you choose?


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Man, now I want to change my character to be a spellcaster, dangit. Can I?


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Sure, that's fine. Spells from Final Fantasy will be used, such as Firaga and the like. I'll have a Spellcasting guide up soon.


----------



## Celestial Blade

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Name Eric
Age 16
Appearance: will be played out, too lazy to type out. Didn't get enough sleep.
History Before, he was a nobody, and he didn't even know much about himself. Now, he is well known.
Personality (can be played out)

Now these fields are for later:

Alignment Yin

Element Darkness/Metal

Breed Half Vampire AND Half Dragon
Weapon: a Crossbow with poisoned arrows


----------



## Leviathan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Name: Kessian Ocali (KEH-shin Oh-CAH-lee)
Age: 18
Appearance:
-Before: Kessian has an unnatural deformity from birth (see below), and his standard wardrobe revolves around keeping the effected areas covered. He always wears a green-and-white striped jacket and leather gloves, along with dark baggy pants. His hair is a golden-brown color at medium length, and is kept shaggy and messy so that it obscures his eyes.
-After: His shoes have been ditched for iron boots and the gloves were similarly replaced with a pair made of metal. He also wears a bamboo shade to better hide his face.
Personality: Because of his appearance, Kessian was shunned by most people his age, and the few who didn't hate him only noticed how interesting his "condition" was, not for who he was. With such poor treatment, he became extremely antisocial, preferring to avoid people whenever possible, and tends to remain cold and silent when forced into a situation that involves a second party.
Alignment: Yin
Element: Poison
Breed: Half-dragon; his right arm is disfigured, with scaly, dark-brown skin and long clawed fingers. In addition, his eyes are a strange, sickly-green color with slitted pupils.
Weapon: Sickle

Kessian didn't even bother going to the bus, knowing it would entail unnecessary contact with other people, and decided that walking would be more beneficial in the long run.


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

( Yea I deleted my last post, I felt like it doesnt belong here so I made a new guy)
Name Ken ironshift 
Age 17
Appearance pre: he’s about 6’2” has a light tan and a muscular build. Has deep brown eyes, He has long black hair that’s braided down.
Pre: wears a light brown t-shirt, plain blue jeans, and black sandals.
Post: same shirt but with the kanji symbol of earth on his sleeves and his lance is held on his back by a black leather strap. His jeans are now black and his knees are coverd by metal plates.
Personality : playing it out
Alignment Yin
Element Earth.
Breed Dragon, He doesnt remember how he became a dragon breed.
Weapon A Huge Japanese Naginata ( polearm weapon..if you still don't know what it is, it is basicly a sword on a stick. XD )
He got onto the bus.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

I think I'll play a female to even things out a bit.

Name: Jessica Enders
Age: 15
Appearance: She's about 5'1" tall and has fair skin and long, dark hair, worn in a double  ponytail. She wears purple-tinted contact lenses, covering up her natural hazel eyes.
(Before) She's seen wearing a light blue t-shirt and miniskirt.
(After) In addition, she wears a light-blue headband, with a picture of a purple third 'eye' on her forehead. The same picture appears enlarged on the back of her shirt. 
Personality: Will play out
Alignment: Yin
Element: Spirit (or Psychic/Dark if you prefer. She's a spellcaster)
Breed: Dragon (Couldn't resist, despite the fact vamps are hopelessly outnumbered). I have a backstory in mind, but I'd like to reveal it slowly during the actual RPG if you don't mind.
Weapon: A golden scepter, with a dark purple crystal attached to the end (encased in a golden frame for protection)
She missed the bus


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

(Aw man, c'mon peeps, why am I the only vampire!? A little more vamps would be appreciated... but if it helps the RP, Tai, I could be dragon, just to even things up)


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

(I guess just because dragons are so cool XD)


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

( well this is called dragon world..so if he ever makes vampire world then I will be a vampire. lol )


----------



## sakusha_sama

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Hehe. I'm already in this roleplay on paper. But for the rest of you...
Name: Cisele Lee (pronounced Sih-cell)
Age: 16
Appearence(first): Red pigtails that reach her shoulders in human form, green eyes. Around 5'4". Pale skinned. Wears a private school uniform like Sumire from Venus Versus Virus...(too lazy to put in a link...XD)
(Lucic/Full Vampire)--Pigtails reach her lower back, turn darker. Her eyes go red, and have tiny crosses instead of pupils <--this is a trait of all master-turned vamps. XD*will explain to you guys, i promise!* Wears a black goth lolita outfit, lots of leather and lace, elbow length gloves, black lace up shoes. 

Personality: (at first) Very shy and withdrawn, but has a short temper that she loses easily.
(after/full vampire/lucic) Cisele's full vampire lived during the time of the first war, where she had a son--but her soul was sent off to the human world after she brutally murdered her son's father. Came to posses a human child. (...that was more history than persona, but OH WELL XD Anyway--) her personality is very sadistic and playful, pretty promiscuous as well. 

Alignment: Starts as a yang, but moves to the Yin side later
(other persona) Yin

Element: Water

Breed: Vampire (You're not alone Kilik! XD)

Weapon: A tall light brown staff that contracts to a collapsable tonfa (hibari kyoya from reborn has one...it's basically two sticks that attach to your wrists)

--the first one on the bus XDDD


----------



## Meririn

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Name: Silas Yeoman
Age (minimum 14, max 18): 17
Appearance (pre and post D. World arrival):
general: Silas has long, black hair tied back in a ponytail and dim, grey eyes. He has a small jaw and is short for his age, making him look more like he is 13 than 17. His nose is pointed and his mouth is small and frowny.

pre-arrival: A black tailcoat and white and black pinstripe pants. Underneath the coat, he wears a white dress shirt.

post-arrival: The black tailcoat remains, but underneath, he now wears a long, rather tight robe. Two white jagged marks, one longer than the other, are the only marks on the robe, and they are on the right side. He wears black leather sandals. 

Personality (can be played out): Played out.
Alignment (Yin [evil] or Yang[good]; will affect outcome of the story): Yin
Element (Fire, Water, etc.): Lightning/Ice
Breed (Half Vampire/Dragon; will also affect the outcome of the story, and you have to specify how): Vampire - he doesn't like to tell how he came across this. 
Weapon: He is too frail to be a warrior; instead, he is a spellcaster, and he simply carries a dagger with him.

On the bus; he likes to be punctual.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Thank You! XD Now I'm not the only Vamp!


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Hey guys, I got a message from Tai, He says he can't get online tonight but will try to get on tomorrow. 
---
( Thanks for waiting.
-BP )


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Name: Rika Akamichi
Age:16
Appearance:
Pre: Rika wears a white short sleeved shirt with a black ouroboros[dragon eating is own tail] on the front, faded jeans;black shoes and a necklace with a small prism crystal on it. She's 5'2" with a light tan, dark brown hair and her eyes are hazel around the pupil and bright green around the edges.
Post: Her shirt is inversed [black with white ouroboros], her jeans are now black with the kanji symbol for Fire on the bottom of the legs. Her eyes now have specks of black and red in them

Personality:Rika is generally a very relaxed person and she doesnt do anything that doesnt need to be done though shes quick to act in danger or if it involves friends. Once she gets to know you she's alright but she can be very cold at first and she has a tendancy not to trust many people with her personal opinions. If she doesnt like you for some reason, she's not likely to change her mind about you quickly; though eventually she will.

Alignment:Yin
Element:Fire
Breed:Half-Dragon;; She's not sure how.
Weapon: She had a long bow and steel arrows [not sure if this is alright but can her arrows light on fire when she shoots them?]


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Look tai, i finally got around to signing myself up. Happy now???

Name: Hanabi Yashimoto
age:18
appearence: 5'1'' short silver hair and bright green eyes, pale skin

pre d.world: shorts and a tank top
post d.world: black short pleated skirt and black tank top. Fishnet body suit type thing.

personality: played out
alignment: Yang at first but goes over to yin for reasons you will see later on.....
Element: Darkeness
breed: shape-shifter, you'll see how this plays out later....
weapon: prefers to use elemental attacks of uses her shape-shifting abilities to her advantage. Carries a bow and arrow set.

She missed the bus and will end up driving herself and a few others if needed.....


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*



hanabiyashimoto said:


> Look tai, i finally got around to signing myself up. Happy now???
> 
> Name: Hanabi Yashimoto
> age:18
> appearence: 5'1'' short silver hair and bright green eyes, pale skin
> 
> pre d.world: shorts and a tank top
> post d.world: black short pleated skirt and black tank top. Fishnet body suit type thing.
> 
> personality: played out
> alignment: Yang
> Element: Darkeness
> breed: shape-shifter, you'll see how this plays out later....
> weapon: prefers to use elemental attacks of uses her shape-shifting abilities to her advantage. Carries a bow and arrow set.
> 
> She missed the bus and will end up driving herself and a few others if needed.....
> 
> *Ok, looks fine. I forgot to tell everyone, you don't have to be Dragon or Vampire, you can make one up, or whatever.*





Mew.Mayhem said:


> Name: Rika Akamichi
> Age:16
> Appearance:
> Pre: Rika wears a white short sleeved shirt with a black ouroboros[dragon eating is own tail] on the front, faded jeans;black shoes and a necklace with a small prism crystal on it. She's 5'2" with a light tan, dark brown hair and her eyes are hazel around the pupil and bright green around the edges.
> Post: Her shirt is inversed [black with white ouroboros], her jeans are now black with the kanji symbol for Fire on the bottom of the legs. Her eyes now have specks of black and red in them
> 
> Personality:Rika is generally a very relaxed person and she doesnt do anything that doesnt need to be done though shes quick to act in danger or if it involves friends. Once she gets to know you she's alright but she can be very cold at first and she has a tendancy not to trust many people with her personal opinions. If she doesnt like you for some reason, she's not likely to change her mind about you quickly; though eventually she will.
> 
> Alignment:Yin
> Element:Fire
> Breed:Half-Dragon;; She's not sure how.
> Weapon: She had a long bow and steel arrows [not sure if this is alright but can her arrows light on fire when she shoots them?]
> 
> *Sure, that's fine, and I'll also add weapon/spell combinations with the spell guide as well.*





Meririn said:


> Name: Silas Yeoman
> Age (minimum 14, max 18): 17
> Appearance (pre and post D. World arrival):
> general: Silas has long, black hair tied back in a ponytail and dim, grey eyes. He has a small jaw and is short for
> 
> his age, making him look more like he is 13 than 17. His nose is pointed and his mouth is small and frowny.
> 
> pre-arrival: A black tailcoat and white and black pinstripe pants. Underneath the coat, he wears a white dress
> 
> shirt.
> 
> post-arrival: The black tailcoat remains, but underneath, he now wears a long, rather tight robe. Two white jagged
> 
> marks, one longer than the other, are the only marks on the robe, and they are on the right side. He wears black
> 
> leather sandals.
> 
> Personality (can be played out): Played out.
> Alignment (Yin [evil] or Yang[good]; will affect outcome of the story): Yin
> Element (Fire, Water, etc.):
> Breed (Half Vampire/Dragon; will also affect the outcome of the story, and you have to specify how): Vampire -
> 
> he doesn't like to tell how he came across this.
> Weapon: He is too frail to be a warrior; instead, he is a spellcaster, and he simply carries a dagger with him.
> 
> On the bus; he likes to be punctual.
> 
> May I ask what the elements are and then edit my post when I decide which I want?
> 
> *OK, the elements are Fire, Water, Lightning, Earth (though nobody likes Earth XD) Dark, Light, Ice, etc.*





sakusha_sama said:


> Hehe. I'm already in this roleplay on paper. But for the rest of you...
> Name: Cisele Lee (pronounced Sih-cell)
> Age: 16
> Appearence(first): Red pigtails that reach her shoulders in human form, green eyes. Around 5'4". Pale skinned. Wears a private school uniform like Sumire from Venus Versus Virus...(too lazy to put in a link...XD)
> (Lucic/Full Vampire)--Pigtails reach her lower back, turn darker. Her eyes go red, and have tiny crosses instead of pupils <--this is a trait of all master-turned vamps. XD*will explain to you guys, i promise!* Wears a black goth lolita outfit, lots of leather and lace, elbow length gloves, black lace up shoes.
> 
> Personality: (at first) Very shy and withdrawn, but has a short temper that she loses easily.
> (after/full vampire/lucic) Cisele's full vampire lived during the time of the first war, where she had a son--but her soul was sent off to the human world after she brutally murdered her son's father. Came to posses a human child. (...that was more history than persona, but OH WELL XD Anyway--) her personality is very sadistic and playful, pretty promiscuous as well.
> 
> Alignment: Starts as a yang, but moves to the Yin side later
> (other persona) Yin
> 
> Element: Water
> 
> Breed: Vampire (You're not alone Kilik! XD)
> 
> Weapon: A tall light brown staff that contracts to a collapsable tonfa (hibari kyoya from reborn has one...it's basically two sticks that attach to your wrists)
> 
> --the first one on the bus XDDD
> 
> *Do I need to approve of you, Nee-chan? Don't go revealing the plot to anyone XD Judging by all the girls joining, I'd say there are quite other ways this story could end up XD Naw, just kidding. And by the way, you-know-who isn't human.*





Celestial Blade said:


> Name Eric
> Age 16
> Appearance: will be played out, too lazy to type out. Didn't get enough sleep.
> History Before, he was a nobody, and he didn't even know much about himself. Now, he is well known.
> Personality (can be played out)
> 
> Now these fields are for later:
> 
> Alignment Yin
> 
> Element Darkness/Metal
> 
> Breed Half Vampire AND Half Dragon
> Weapon: a Crossbow with poisoned arrows
> 
> *It looks like it could have potential, but it's a tad short. Choose one breed; being half vampire and dragon would make you non-human. Fix it and I'll review it.*





Leviathan said:


> Name: Kessian Ocali (KEH-shin Oh-CAH-lee)
> Age: 18
> Appearance:
> -Before: Kessian has an unnatural deformity from birth (see below), and his standard wardrobe revolves around keeping the effected areas covered. He always wears a green-and-white striped jacket and leather gloves, along with dark baggy pants. His hair is a golden-brown color at medium length, and is kept shaggy and messy so that it obscures his eyes.
> -After: His shoes have been ditched for iron boots and the gloves were similarly replaced with a pair made of metal. He also wears a bamboo shade to better hide his face.
> Personality: Because of his appearance, Kessian was shunned by most people his age, and the few who didn't hate him only noticed how interesting his "condition" was, not for who he was. With such poor treatment, he became extremely antisocial, preferring to avoid people whenever possible, and tends to remain cold and silent when forced into a situation that involves a second party.
> Alignment: Yin
> Element: Poison
> Breed: Half-dragon; his right arm is disfigured, with scaly, dark-brown skin and long clawed fingers. In addition, his eyes are a strange, sickly-green color with slitted pupils.
> Weapon: Sickle
> 
> Kessian didn't even bother going to the bus, knowing it would entail unnecessary contact with other people, and decided that walking would be more beneficial in the long run.
> 
> *Looks great, you're in.*





Black Poison said:


> ( Yea I deleted my last post, I felt like it doesnt belong here so I made a new guy)
> Name Ken ironshift
> Age 17
> Appearance pre: he’s about 6’2” has a light tan and a muscular build. Has deep brown eyes, He has long black hair that’s braided down.
> Pre: wears a light brown t-shirt, plain blue jeans, and black sandals.
> Post: same shirt but with the kanji symbol of earth on his sleeves and his lance is held on his back by a black leather strap. His jeans are now black and his knees are coverd by metal plates.
> Personality : playing it out
> Alignment Yin
> Element Earth.
> Breed Dragon, He doesnt remember how he became a half breed.
> Weapon A Huge Japanese Naginata ( polearm weapon..if you still don't know what it is, it is basicly a sword on a stick. XD )
> He got onto the bus.
> 
> *Hey look, an original! You're in XD*





Kali the Flygon said:


> I think I'll play a female to even things out a bit.
> 
> Name: Jessica Enders
> Age: 15
> Appearance: She's about 5'1" tall and has fair skin and long, dark hair, worn in a double  ponytail. She wears purple-tinted contact lenses, covering up her natural hazel eyes.
> (Before) She's seen wearing a light blue t-shirt and miniskirt.
> (After) In addition, she wears a light-blue headband, with a picture of a purple third 'eye' on her forehead. The same picture appears enlarged on the back of her shirt.
> Personality: Will play out
> Alignment: Yin
> Element: Spirit (or Psychic/Dark if you prefer. She's a spellcaster)
> Breed: Dragon (Couldn't resist, despite the fact vamps are hopelessly outnumbered). I have a backstory in mind, but I'd like to reveal it slowly during the actual RPG if you don't mind.
> Weapon: A golden scepter, with a dark purple crystal attached to the end (encased in a golden frame for protection)
> She missed the bus
> 
> *Nice. You're in as well.*


OK, signups are officially closed!


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

May I change mine to a shapeshifter to lessen the number of dragons?


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Hmm... shapeshifters, dragons, and vampires.. this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Well, I guess we better start. I'll start off with another piece of the Prologue.
Nee-chan and BP will lead the Yin arc, and I'll lead the Yang arc.
-----

*...to reveal a humanoid silver dragon the same height as he, panting heavily.

"Finally, there you are," the man said, sighing in relief. "I was hoping you wouldn't be a Yin..."

The dragon chuckled lightly, its voice clear and beautiful and a medium pitch. "Well, it's a good thing I'm not, or that would be bad for you, Master Sa-"

"Shh!" the man quickly hushed the dragon, gesturing for him to come inside. The dragon followed, folding his wings in. The man looked around outside to see if anyone had followed him, then closed the door, looking at the dragon. "Please don't say my name. I heard a Yin spy was lurking around in the village somewhere. If my name gets out....you know how magic works..."

"Oh, I understand, Master," the dragon replied, nodding intently.

"Anyway, you have a report for me, right? How is the Squad holding out?" the man asked, looking out the window again. 

The dragon sighed heavily, staring down at the floor. "Well, it's not looking too good. Our Yang army is making progress keeping the Yin army from storming Shinishiiko, but..."

"But what? Did something happen to the Squad?"

"I don't know, I've asked the Commander at the front to give me an update, but I've got nothing," the dragon replied, holding a hand to the headset on his ear. "Status report, Commander Evan!"

Silence filled the air as the report came in....*

-----------------

"Ah! No! Wait! Come back!" a young teenage boy yelled as the bus sped away. "Dammit...how am I going to get to camp now?" 

He sighed as he kicked a rock, letting it skitter across the road. He ran a hand through his head, trying to gather his thoughts. He sat down under a nearby tree and stared up at the sky. 

"Not the best way to start off the summer," he said to himself with a chuckle.


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

“Ugh… How much longer do I have to wait here..” Ken sighed as he is leaned next to a light pole, waiting for the bus.  5 minutes later the bus arrived and ken got on, looking coldly at the bus driver and said, “Took you long enough, you know how long I’ve been waiting for you?” Not caring what the driver had to say, ken began walking down path looking for the best seat. There we go.. Ken thought as he sat down in the back of the bus, next to the right window.

After going down a couple of blocks he noticed a kid who was chasing after the bus for a while. “Wow look at him go, I didn’t know someone could run for that long” Ken laughed a bit as he relaxed back into his seat and closing his eyes for the long ride to come.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

The first day of summer camp had finally arrived, and Jessica was excited about the day. She grabbed her backpack and walked down a long path toward the road, from her country home. Seeing a little boy sitting under a tree, a young girl approached him and sat down nearby, sitting her pack on the ground next to them. 

"Hello... Are you waiting for the bus to camp too? It should be here soon, right?" She didn't suspect that she already was late.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Kilik ran toward the street and saw a boy and a girl.

"Uh, do you guys know if a bus just came through here?" He asked, embarrassed.

_Please don't say yes, please don't say yes..._ Kilik thought to himself.


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Ina panted and sat down near the back of the bus. She'd been sprinting to get on, and the bus was just leaving when she got there. She sighed and looked out the window. The girl set her backpack on the floor by her feet and pulled out her DS. Before long she forgot about everything but the game she was playing.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Noticing the other boy approach, Jessica looks toward him and smiles. "Well, I haven't seen a bus yet...I hope it gets here soon." After pausing for a moment, she speaks again. "My name's Jessica... what are yours?"


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Nanee walked down the street and sat on the corner of the sidewalk. She absent-mindedly hummed a song, vaugely wondering just what kind of camp they were being sent to. Her parents had told her they needed to go somewhere because of family issues and signed her up without even consulting her. Was she the only one going...?

 Almost as if to say "no," a boy with long, braided black hair walked down and lay against the lamp post. She almost fell asleep until the noise of the bus brakes screeching startled her. She stood up and walked onto the bus behind the boy, who said some words that made her want to hit him. She walked down the aisles and sat behind the boy.
"I was there at least two minutes before you. Don't be such a damn snob," she growled, not realizing how loud the comment was.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Kilik answered Jessica's question without returning the smile, but he did appreciate it. "My name is Kilik, and I'm trying to catch a bus to go to camp this summer. Are you?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Tai sighed, looking up at the two with a smile.

"Sorry, but the bus just passed here like two seconds ago," he said. "I was trying to catch it, but I guess not...ehehe...name's Tai. Tai Ayoto."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Jessica was shocked at Tai's words. "What! The bus.... already left? But..." She stood up, looking almost ready to cry. But then her emotions changed in an instance, from sadness to anger. "But how could they leave... Without... Me..." She makes a fist and slams the side of it against the tree, blowing off the surrounding bark. "What are we going to do now?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Tai stared at the girl as she punched the tree in a fit of rage.

"Whoa...are you ok, there, Jessica?" he asked, raising an eyebrow. "I don't know how we're going to get to camp, so I guess we have to hitch a ride."


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

His ears twitched to her little comment, “…A snob am I, heh, aren’t you a brave one to say such a thing..” he said as he woke up from his short nap. Ken turned around ready for a fight but when he saw that the person who spoken was a girl he paused, “Wait…you where by me at the stop?..funny I never noticed you.” He said with a big grin on his face.
“I’m Ken by the way not snob and you could be?” ken added.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Rika walked down the street quietly with her bag towards the where she thought she would meet the bus. Suddenly she heard the sound of bark being smashed on a tree further down the sidewalk near the bustop. Putting away her ipod she kept walking until she made it to where two boys and a girl, who she assumed had just smashed her fist into the tree, since her hand still lay up against it. She had heard one of the boys say his name was Tai and the others was Kilik. The girl was Jessica. And as she closed the remaining space between them she heard Jessica almost scream "What! The bus.....already left?..." She didn't need to hear anymore. She knew today wasn't going to be her day. Reaching the end of the block and standing in the middle of the sidewalk she looked around to everyone. 

"I assume the bus already left huh?" I said just loud enough for everyone to hear. "Oh, I'm Rika by the way." she said, surprised she hadn't introduced herself before saying more.

[[wow I have a feeling this RPG is gonna move fast XD I sign off for one evening and SHAZAM we get like a whole page of posts]]


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

"Yep, totally right," Tai sighed, acknowledging the girl, Rika. "Name's Tai Ayoto. So now I have no idea how we're going to get there..."


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Nanee twitched in surprise. What was with that treatment and that smile...? Just a second ago, he sounded like he was going to punch her in the mouth. 
"My name is Nanee, also not a snob. Do you know where it is we're going?" she asked, deciding that he wasn't worth getting worked over. He might even be a good ally or friend. Still, his attitude bugged her.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Kilik examined the newcomer, and then just decided to lean against a tree. "Well then, what do we do now?" He asked.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Tai shrugged with a sigh. "I dunno, I guess we have to walk," he replied, rising to his feet.

"I hope you're up for a hike," he said with a chuckle.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

Jessica closes her eyes and takes a deep breath, calming herself, trying to return to her normally sweet self. "Okay, okay, I'm all right..." She turns toward the new arrival. "Rika, right? Hi, I'm Jessica." The little girl sits back down and smiles, trying to put on a good face. "Well.. we still have to get to camp... does anyone know of a way we can get a ride? I don't want to have to walk all that way if I don't have to."


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

“Not a clue, my dad kicked me out so he could have the house to himself for the summer.” Ken laughed. He thought for a second and spoke again, “ Weird trip huh, I mean this camp sounded like a big place but yet we are the only ones on the bus so far. Ok there was a guy I saw running after the bus but not everyone should be late.” He said as he scratched his head. I like her spirit, I think I will keep on talking to her, he thought.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

Tai shook his head.

"I have no idea," he said, shrugging. "What about the rest of you?"


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World*

Kilik looked around and shrugged. "I don't have any ideas. I didn't bring a phone." He sighed.

_Great day to forget a cell phone..._


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

"Isn't this the best day ever?" Tai grumbled, putting a hand on his forehead. "Is there any kind of way we can get to camp, seeing as the bus is out of the question, or do we have to hoof it?"


----------



## Leviathan

*Re: D. World: Dragons, Vampires and The Second Squad*

((Wow; a lot can happen in the time it takes for one to eat lunch, pack everything, drive 150 miles, unpack, then load up the forums on a computer slower than dirt.))

It was bright. Oh, how very bright it was. Maybe it was just because of his eyes, but the morning sun shining directly at Kessian Ocali's face through the window wasn't helping matters. Why does he even bother getting up anymore? Oh, that's right; because the bed is hot as hell. Getting up from the worn, smelly mattress, Kessian takes off the not-at-all-necessary sweater he always wears in the night. He cringes a little as the fabric passes over his poor arm and overly long nails scratch even more holes in the already ruined sleeve. The remains are tossed into a basket overflowing with similar articles of clothing as the young man pulls a dirty looking ensemble of shirt, pants, and socks out of a drawer."Another day, another kick in the rear," he grumbles while tugging the clothes over his sweaty form, using only his left arm as much as possible. Kessian ambles out of the room, grabbing the green jacket hanging on the door as he went, then taking a pair of gloves from one of the pockets.

The kitchen is in just as bad a condition as his room. Wrappers and boxes are strewn across the counter and spilling onto the floor in places. The sink is overflowing up to the faucet with dirty dishes and glasses. A note is taped to the gaping refrigerator, but Kessian doesn't bother looking at it; he already knew what it said. After grabbing a granola bar from one of the cabinets not loaded with trash, he walks off to the living room.

...And finds that the TV is missing. Kessian resisted the shock and alarm long enough to notice another note on the wall behind where the marvelous box used to be. The paper was snatched up immediately, leaving a small bare spot where the paint had been yanked off.

_Boy: if you're reading this then you probably missed the message in the kitchen, so I'll just have to tell you again. In order to live a proper life in this world, your mother and I have signed you up for a special program so you can learn what it really means to be a human being, instead of this fmutant you're so determined to become. And as I know exactly how enthusiastic you are about this, I took the liberty of taking your boob tube away, since you won't be needing it where you're going. You_ will _be going to summer camp, and if I find that you're still here when I get home tonight...well, there'll be one less mouth to feed in this house._

-----

Well, you can't get much more straightforward than that, can you? Half an hour later found Kessian walking along the pothole-ridden road with a suitcase full of clothes and a backpack full of sandwiches. His heavy clothes probably weren't the best choice for this summer weather, but no one may be allowed to see what he really is. "Maybe missing the bus on purpose was a bad idea after all." As he walked on, he passed a group of kids, probably a little younger than himself, bickering on the side of the road. _Probably more campers-to-be_, he thought. _Just keep walking and hope they don't notice._

((Bleah, end of horrendously long post. Hopefully, I won't be doing this again.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World*

"No, I don't have a phone with me either... This area is notorious for being in a cell-phone dead zone anyway... Huh, who's that?"

Jessica stared ahead, seeing another kid who was carrying a big backpack. She stood up and started to jog up to him, calling out, "Hey, are you on your way to camp too? The bus already left... I'm surprised how many of us didn't catch it."


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World*

Ina sighed. Her DS was running low on power, and she was getting bored. Looking out the window, she wondered how long it would be before they got there. She was impatient, and very annoyed.
_I can't believe I forgot to charge my DS last night!_
She picked up the game system. The top was dark blue, the rest black. She turned it back on and absentmindedly stuck her fingernail into where the charger was supposed to go. The red light went on, meaning it was charging. Ina didn't notice, she was too busy playing the game, wondering vaugely why it wasn't going off because of low batteries.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World*

"Eh, my parents sent me here so I could have "fun." They're probably just having a romantic vacation somewhere and didn't want me to come. Maybe there are other buses, if this really _is_ a big camp. ...Wait. Someone was _running_ after the bus? Can't see why that would help at all..." Nanee muttered, staring out the window and imagining some little boy with scruffy hair and clothes with a huge backpack, running and screaming for the bus to stop. What a stupid kid that would be. It was almost a pitiful thought.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

*Re: D. World*

She looked around and sighed.

'_Ugh, I don't want to walk all that way. It's not like is close or anything; no I just have to pick a camp that's far away'_ Rika thought as she looked around and then reached into her pocket to retreave her cell phone. Flipping the screen up she saw that she had no bars. Wonderful.

"I have a cell phone but I don't have any service here. Looks like Tai's right, we're going to have to walk, I suppose." she said with little feeling, preparing for the journey she knew would most likely come afterwards.


----------



## Meririn

*Re: D. World*

Silas shook himself awake. He had gotten on the bus probably unnoticed by the other people and sat in the very back. There, he had quickly fallen asleep. He was NOCTURNAL, dammit. Why did the bus have to come when he would normally be buried in the deepest recesses of his closet? Still, he had to come to this place, so he might as well make the best of it. Wrapping his coat tighter around himself for comfort, he hunched down and watched other people gradually filter on and start conversations. He shook his head. People and their socialization. Taking a book from his bag, he began to read. He was actually reading Lolita, but he had put the dust cover to Richard Bach's 'Illusions' over the front so no one asked him any questions.


----------



## sakusha_sama

*Re: D. World*



Eevee said:


> Ina sighed. Her DS was running low on power, and she was getting bored. Looking out the window, she wondered how long it would be before they got there. She was impatient, and very annoyed.
> _I can't believe I forgot to charge my DS last night!_
> She picked up the game system. The top was dark blue, the rest black. She turned it back on and absentmindedly stuck her fingernail into where the charger was supposed to go. The red light went on, meaning it was charging. Ina didn't notice, she was too busy playing the game, wondering vaugely why it wasn't going off because of low batteries.


(wow. three pages before i get in XD *smacks self for not getting on faster*)

Around the same time, a girl in a carefully ironed private school uniform let out a groan and a curse as she carefully pulled a pair of electric blue headphones out of her ears. She slumped downwards in her seat with a defeated sigh and mumbled to herself, "Well...this sucks."

Hearing a small electronic-sounding noise, the girl picked her head up and looked around, ears perked for the sound. She looked behind her on her right side to see a boy totally absorbed in a book, a tiny blush on his cheeks, then to behind her to her left. Seeing a girl with a DS, the redhead made a 'v' with her fingers and peered over the edge of the chair to ask, in a soft soprano voice, "What are you playing?"


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World*

Ina looked up in surprise before realizing it was only a girl asking what she was playing.
"Uh, Pokemon Pearl."
She turned red. A lot of people made fun of her for liknig that game, saying it was for six year old kids. Never mind that six year olds can't understand EV training or anything like that. She mentially kicked herself for being so paranoid. Ina then realized her fingernail was still in the DS charger slot and it was being charged.
_Cool!_


----------



## Meririn

*Re: D. World*

Silas snorted, catching sight of the girls talking. Who wore a school uniform during the summer? Some people. He watched them from the corner of his eye, pretending to read. If he full-on stared, then they would ask him what he was reading, and he would have to show them, and it wasn't like anyone else his age could possibly understand that Lolita was not porn.


----------



## sakusha_sama

*Re: D. World*

The girl smiled, now practically bending in half to see the screen, "That's really cool! I would've brought my Diamond but my little brother stole it...." 

She chuckled, then gasped slightly and bowed her head, nearly hitting it on the seat. "Oh! I'm Cisele Lee. It's nice to meet you."


----------



## Elfin

*Re: D. World*

Ina grinned with relief that the girl wasn't going to go into a rant saying how stupid Pokemon and how everyone who liked it was stupid. It happened a lot.
"Hi. I'm Ina Aurora.  Yeah, I know it sounds like some kind of really crappy rock band. Blame my parents. Nice to meet you."
She looked back at the screen.
"I just finished EV training my new team. Last month, my idiot brother reset the game. I had a shiny Lucario in it, too!"


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World*

( sorry it took me a while to post, my laptop is screwing up and I can't get on the internet with it. *sigh* )

Ken tilted his head to the right and glance at the other people, Lets see here. Who am I going to be stuck with for the summer, a couple of girls talking about something and a guy who isn’t speaking at all. How can he read on this bumpy road anyhow? 
Ken thought and then he gave his attention back to Nanee. “sooo…how long do you think this ride will be?” he asked, even though he knew that it was a silly question.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

Hanabi sighed and pulled  her keys out of her pocket. She opened the door to a small italian red Ferrari Enzo and climbed into the driver's seat. "Camp...." She muttered the word, disgust etched in every syllable. "I can't _believe_ mom and dad are making me go.... I'm eighteen for god's sake...."The car started with a small purr as she backed out of her parent's driveway then drove down the one-way street. Spotting a small group of kid's by the road some ten minutes or so later, she pulled her car to a stop and climbed out into the bright morning sun. "Any of you going to *insert name of camp here* ? I don't know the way and wouldn't like to get lost...." She smiled to the small group. " i know you missed the bus... I can give you a ride if you need it. Name's Hanabi by the way. And you are?"

____________________________

This is directed towards those who have to walk.....But be warned, any one of you do anything to her car, she'll kill you. I mean it. XDDD


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

*Re: D. World*

Rika looked around and watched as a Ferrari Enzo pulled up and a girl who said her name was Hanabi climbed out. As soon as Hanabi offered a ride she sighed in relief.

'_Thank lord. Now we don't have to walk to camp.'_ she thought quietly as she prepared to speak to the girl.

"Yeah we're all going to camp, it just seems as though we're having the worst luck today. Stupid bus schedual..." She trailed off as she again found herself shocked that she hadn't introduced herself. "I'm Rika, by the way, nice to meet you Hanabi."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World*

Standing near the road when a beautiful, expensive-looking car came along, Jessica was surprised to first see that the driver was a teenage girl like herself, and second that she was heading to camp. Her eyes lit up, and she became excited. "I'm going to camp too! But yeah, the bus left me behind. I think I have a map in my backpack though... so I can come with you? Well, just how much does your car hold? Hold on, let me go grab her backpack..." Energetically, Jessica ran back to the tree and lifted up her pack, hoisting it on her shoulders. As she started to run back to the car, she mentioned relatively softly to the others. "The car up there is gonna give a ride to camp, if you want it.."


----------



## Grinning Calamity

*Re: D. World*

Kilik sighed with relief. _Well, I don't know if I trust this stranger, but oh well..._

"Hi, I'm Kilik. Thanks for the ride, I appreciate it." He said toward Hanabi. "Nice car, too, by the way."


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

Tai watched in envy as the car pulled up beside them. 

_Sweet...car..._, the entranced teen thought, staring at the car and the person inside it. She wasn't at all bad-looking, either; she looked his age. Tai approached the car, attempting to regain his composure.

"Hey, nice car," he said with a nervous chuckle. "You wouldn't mind giving us a ride to camp would you?"


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World*

Nanee looked through her backpack. her parents had packed her a first-aid kit, some over-the-counter medicine, a notebook, her cell phone, and... fifty dollars in ones, tens, and fives. She took out a five dollar bill and held it up high enough for Ken to see it.
"I bet you five that it'll take more than an hour," she replied, curious to see his reaction. Still, the question made her wonder how far away the camp was. The area the bus was in now didn't look familiar, but then again, she rarely ventured out of her own area.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

Hanabi looked around as the group introduced themselves one by one. "I think the car can hold all of you, but if you damage it in anyway then i'll send you to hell in a hand basket." She replied smiling. Hanabi looked at one teen who approached her nervously. No, i don't mind giving you all rides but i need to warn you about something in the mean time.....I'm a street racer. I have a two and a million dollar bounty on my head, so if you want to back out and walk be my guest." She focused her attention on the teen in front of her. " And who might you be?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

"No, I think I'll take the risk," Tai replied with a shrug.

_Two million dollars?!_

"Name's Tai. Tai Ayoto."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

"You seem a little surprised." She laughed. "But if you want to take the risk then fine."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

*Re: D. World*

"Hey, if you can get me to camp, finally, I don't care what else happens!" Jessica responded, practically jumping into the backseat, though being careful enough not to scratch or hurt anything. "I'm Jessica by the way... You can also call me Jessie or Jess if you want, I don't care." She looks back outside at the others. "Hey, what are you waiting for, get in!"


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

"Yeah, yeah, ok," Tai laughed. "Shotgun?"


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

" I don't care if you ride shotgun. Argue amongst your selves. All i know is 'driver picks the music, shotgun shuts his cakehole.*' "
______________________________________

* this is a quote from supernatural if anybody watches it.....


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

((Cheater....using the quote from the original RP....XD))

"Well in any case I called it, so there," replied Tai, hopping in the front seat.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

((im not cheating! I can use anything i want to use.Is poor little Tai-chan is angry again?! Awwwwwww. Do you need a hug? *hugs*))

"I don't care....Touch anything and you die! Got it?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

((Let...go....*is annoyed*))

"Yeah, yeah," Tai said, once again entranced. "I won't touch any...whatever..."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

*Re: D. World*

((nope, im not letting go. Good luck trying to get me off. ^^))

"Good. Let's go then....." She replied, as the rest climbed into the car.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: D. World*

(I have a quick question. What should the bus riders do besides talk/What should happen on the bus, seeing as your character is among those who missed it?)


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

(Well, they'll get to camp before us and maybe have some really eventful thing happen.) ((*piki, piki* And why not, dare I ask?))

"You aren't going to speed, are you? I don't think we should," said Tai, eyeing Hanabi warily. "Not to mention we've got a lot of people here..."

-----

(Ok, because some people are here and some aren't, I'm adding another character on the bus as well....)

Sitting near the back of the bus, a young boy with black, long, disheveled hair and clear blue eyes sighed to himself. 

_This is stupid_, he thought, scowling. _Going to camp with a bunch of people I don't know...who cares about building character, anyway...._

Enter Evan Adogas, aged 16. This young, troubled teen was off to some camp that he didn't want to go to. Evan would much rather spend the summer playing video games all day and night, not giving a care in the world. But, here he was anyway. And there was nothing he could do about it. He saw a couple of other kids that interested- more like disgusted him, like the one girl wearing the school uniform. She was hot, yes, but nobody wore uniforms in the summer. He diverted his attention to a girl that whined about her DS not being charged. 

_I guess that's what you get for being dumb,_ thought Evan bitterly, looking away. _Besides, Diamond is way better than Pearl...._


----------



## Black Poison

*Re: D. World*

Ken chuckled a bit as she showed him the 5-dollar bill. “Yea, sure. I will accept your bet.” He replied as he reached into his pocket and pulled out a 5 to show her that he has money. I am going to need win this bet because I…forgot my stuff at home… he thought for a bit.
 After putting away his money he said, “Alright well, wake me up when we get there, k?” Ken slid back into his chair and before he closed his eyes, he saw a anouther teen sitting across from ken. How'd I missed him him when I was looking around... he thought as he stared at the boy. " So, what are you in here for? " he asked like the bus was taking them to jail.


----------



## Tai-niichan

*Re: D. World*

Evan actually found the witty comment funny. He chuckled a bit, cracking a grin.

"Hn. Some stupid speech about building character," he sighed, shrugging. "By the way, name's Evan. You?"


----------



## Leviathan

*Re: D. World*

((Okay, it's official, I _really_ need to start posting more often. Short rewind, if you will...))

Kessian desperately hoped that the voice he just heard was only the wind. Too bad the wind usually tends to have a hard time forming complex syllables. _Okay, just turn around slowly, make sure they don't see your eyes, and everything will be fine. It's only been three weeks since you had an actual conversation._ He turned towards where the voice had been, took a deep breath, and...wait, what's that noise? The hum of an engine, and tires rolling over gravel, something that could only be...

"A car?!" Kessian jumped to the side as the red car zoomed past, then stopped a few feet away. The man came to rest face-first on the ground; fortunately for him, he went far enough so that his head didn't splatter against the pavement. He stood up again, seeing the group of teens approaching the car. Judging from the looks of relief and joy on their faces one would've thought that their holy master had returned to life. No doubt they were asking about getting a ride, with something about two million dollars being thrown in at one point. Seemed like the driver, an older girl wearing standard summer clothes, was another camper who didn't go on the bus, and needed directions. _Time to take action,_ he thought as he walked up to the vehicle. "I see that you're also going to this hellish camp. It seems that you are in need of a map, which I just so happen to have. Perhaps if you give me a ride as well, I might be able to give you some assistance."


----------



## Tai-niichan

---

Tai noticed another guy approaching the group.

"Sure we can give you a ride!" he said cheerfully. He glanced at Hanabi. "If...that's ok with you..."


----------



## Squirrel

Nanee smirked. She took out her watch and added seven minutes to the timer for the time that had already passed on the bus and started timing their ride. She turned around to see who Ken was talking to. How long had that boy been sitting in front of them...?


----------



## Black Poison

“Oh, that old lecture..” ken laughed, “..The name is Ken, nice to meet you Evan. Say, how long do you think this trip will be? This young lady here says it’ll be longer then an hour but I would have to disagree.” He added as he yawned. He then decided to pull out a stick up gum from his pocket and started to chew it, hoping it will wake him up.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Longer than an hour? I beg to differ," Evan replied with a grin. "At least I hope not. I heard you made a bet to see. I'd like to throw my hat into the ring. 20 bucks."


----------



## Squirrel

(Oh, god. X3 The one who controls the RPG is taking part in the bet against me.)

Nanee stood up with a confident smirk.
"Good. I add twenty to my side of the bet so it's an even 25 against 25. Oh, and I'm Nanee. Nice to meet you," she chuckled. Maybe this trip was actually going to be fun. "Though... I won't bet any more just in case the camp has anything else worth gambling on or there's a nice shop nearby, not that that's likely. Oi, Evan. Do you know what kind of camp this is?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

(XD Don't worry I won't cheat)

Evan sighed. "Nope. I wish I did. Oh, and I have a quite a bit of cash on me, soo....35 bucks," he said confidently, crossing his arms

_Huh, I guess it won't be that bad I guess..._


----------



## Black Poison

Kens eyes widen as Evan raised it to 35-bucks, “Ok I’m out, too rich for my blood.” He said as he stood up and excused himself from them. He walked up to the guy who was reading and jumped next to him on the seat.
 “What are you reading there, ole chap” Ken said in a British tone. Obviously he did this to entertain himself since he’s out of the gamble.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi looked at the newcomer curiously. "I only have room for one more person in my car if you don't mind sitting in the middle of two people..." She looked at the people now occupying the back seat of her car. "Move over will you?" She asked. "We have one more joining the fun." The others obliged, allowing the newcomer to squeeze in beside them. "I hope like hell that we don't run into any cops or else all of you are just as dead as i will be." She revved the engine then took off at about forty miles or so above the posted speed limit. "If any of you want me to drive normally and risk getting caught by the police then speak now or forever hold your peace." She looked in the rear view mirror to those sitting in the back seat. "Hey newbie, I never asked your name. What is it? Name's Hanabi Yashimoto." She replied, taking her eyes of he road for a second and turning around to look at the newest member of the party.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked at the driver with very distressed eyes. "Uhh..."

_I really think I made a mistake here..._

He held his stomach, grunted, and looked straight ahead at the seat ahead of him, hoping he wouldn't vomit from worry, fear, and motion sickness.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Hey kid, don't ruin the leather, got it?" Hanabi looked at Kilik seriously. "If you really feel that sick then I'll pull over."


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked around and just shook his head to say no.

"No, I'm good." He answered bluntly, but kept his position.

_I'm not going to be seen as some wimp..._


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"You sure you're okay?" She asked, concern now overpowering the desire to kill him if he ruined the genuine italian leather seats in her five hundred thousand dollar (maybe more) car.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked up and just answered, "Thanks, but I'm fine, really."

_Well, I'm glad she cares about me, but I bet she just cares about her car... Sheesh..._

He still held firm position.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I'm not a heartless bitch if that's what you're thinking." She told him, as if she read his mind. "I do care about the wellbeing of others you know. The car isn't the only important thing in my life."


----------



## Squirrel

Nanee reached for another ten dollars, but hesitated. She thought about it for a moment. She let go of the ten and brought out another five dollar bill.
"Hate to say it, since this is so much fun, but I think I can only bet $30 after all. I only have around $55 and I want to save it just in case," she stated. "So... what kind of camp is this?"


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked surprised at first, but then his face lit up strangely as he laughed. "Hey, I never said anything, besides, it's just typical that I've made an enemy out of the person I'm trusting my life to... hehehe... Really, I'm sorry if it came off that way, I didn't mean it."

In an instant afterwards, his face returned to it's neutral position.

(I'll be at camp from now on in real life, so i won't be as active as I have been in the week past. Though, I will be on everyday at random times from 5:00 to 10:00)


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Relax kid, I'm not going to get you into any---" She had spoken too soon. Red and blue flashing lights were seen behind the car along with the sound of several more police cars following it. She laughed nervously. "Looks like I spoke too soon, doesn't it?" She sped up, casually glancing at the speedometer, which now read over 120 miles an hour. "I'd hold on if  I were you. She replied to the many shocked faces now looking at her from all angles. "I need to lose them. This could get a little dangerous.^^"


----------



## Elfin

Ina yawned and looked out the window. Corny and cliche as it was, she gasped out loud. A Ferrari, really just a blur, zoomed by. It seemed to be full of people, but it was there only for a second before disappearing. A police car soon followed, but not nearly as fast.
"Holy crap..."
Several other police cars followed after the first.


----------



## Leviathan

((Tiiiirrrreed...))

Well, this situation just went from bad to worse, now didn't it? As if interacting with people wasn't bad enough, now it would seem that this car's driver was some kind of wanted criminal. Kessian wasn't very surprised when the familiar screaming sirens began to assault his ears; after all, it's just his luck that this downward spiral would have no end. He held the bags of his belongings close to himself, and tried to drown out the screaming madness around him, vaguely registering the image of an out-of-place school bus passing before his eyes closed.

_Just how many people are going to be at this camp? Hopefully there won't be too many more nutjobs like this woman. But these others here...they don't look familiar, and they obviously don't know who I am. And if they don't know about..."that",_ and on that note he tightly clenched his right arm, _maybe they won't be so quick to judge me. If I just keep it to myself, they'll stay with me. It's time to start over; I'm going to see where the road ends._


----------



## Meririn

Silas groaned loudly, slamming his book onto his lap. "Can you guys PLEASE be quieter? I am trying very hard to read over here, but your incessant chattering makes it extremely difficult to concentrate!" he shouted at the other patrons of the bus.


----------



## Elfin

"Uh, I kinda just saw a Ferrari zoom by, followed by several police cars. And, we're not being loud. If volume is such a problem ,why are you shouting? Incessant chattering? Excuse me?"
Ina rolled her eyes and pointed out the window at the police cars going past the bus. That was probably the most interesting think that would happen this summer. She didn't know why she'd let herself get bullied into going to camp by her parents.


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele rubbed her eyes, glancing over at Ina. "Oh good...for a minute I thought I was hallucinating. I'm glad you saw that too." 

She blinked twice then looked over at Silas. "And what do you have shoved up your ass anyways? Jeez..." Shaking her head, Cisele turned back to the front of the bus. She blinked twice, rubbing her eyes as she looked at Evan; a shiver danced it's way up her spine. _What the...?_

Cisele shook her head twice and hit herself lightly in the forehead. _I really must be hallucinating..._ she thought, then put on a smile and returned to watching Ina play, "You know, I bet that guy's only getting so annoyed cause he's reading something dirty." she giggled to Ina, glancing at Silas.  

(....</longpost> XD)


----------



## Elfin

"That was really weird. The car looked like it was filled with peoples."
Ina turned off the DS and pulled a sock out of her backpack. She put in a new game and started playing. She giggled, putting the sock back in her  backpack.
"Yeah, I keep my DS games in a sock. It works, they don't get lost or anything."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I think we've almost lost them." Hanabi grinned. "Say, when's the next turn? I can most likely lose them once we turn off to the camp."


----------



## Meririn

Silas fumed, but said nothing, just went back to his reading.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

[holy jesus;I dont get on for a day and this is what I find! you guys are gonna kill me!]

Rika sat in the car and listened to the conversations going on around her. She didn't really feel like joining in to the whole thing so she kept pretty quiet and waited until she heard the screech of sirens and she turned her head to see a few police cars following them down the street. 

"Umm the next turn is just up ahead alright. Just turn right up there." I said pointing. She waited quietly agian as she continued to drive a a breakneck pace.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica was enjoying the racing car, until the cops arrived on the scene. She covers her eyes, privately wishing the cops would just all go away. "Someone, just tell me when we're there..." (sorry it's short... have to leave now)


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I'll let you know when someone who knows where the hell we're going tells me when to turn!" Hanabi replied, glancing at the rear view mirror.


----------



## Leviathan

Kessian's improvised meditation was interrupted when the elbow planted in his side nearly tore his skin open when the car made a sharp turn. "Hey? HEY?!" His eyes opened to see the girl driving this deathtrap staring straight back at him and looking extremely annoyed (and continuing to drive at a hundred mph to boot). "Ah, right, the map." He pulled the small piece of paper out of his backpack, keeping a tight grip so that it wouldn't fly off in the wind. _Crap, how am I supposed to know where we are? This is the country, for god's sake, there are no street signs!_ He turned around and saw that the horde of police cars was still there. _Aw jeez. Just gonna have to wing it._

"It's no good; even at the speed we're going it'll be about half an hour before we reach the camp. Plus there's a town along the way, and the cops will probably have a blockade waiting for us by the time get there." He wasn't able to get much farther before the car hit a nasty bump in the road and the map flew from his hands, then wasted no time in fluttering off into unseen oblivion. "Oh, s***!" _Okay, don't panic, just stay calm. Stop and observe your surroundings._ This section of the road was winding through a lush forest, with a thick wall of tall trees on both sides. Here the path was evening out at last before ending with a right turn and...wait a minute. "I got it! After this turn there's a side road to the right that's hard to make out amid the trees and leads to an abandoned lumber mill. If we go there, we can hide and wait until this blows over."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele giggled, "Whatever works for you, then." 

She sighed and slumped down her seat, playing with the ends of her red pigtails out of sheer boredom. Cisele passed a glance over at the group near the front again, her eyes catching on the dark haired boy with the blue eyes. The same odd feeling went through her, something warm and fuzzy, that made her startle up into a full sitting position. She rubbed her aching head and sighed, settling into the curve of her seat, "I can't wait to get off this bus. I'm gonna go jump in a lake." Cisele laughed a little, peeking up over at Ina, "What about you, Ina? What's the first thing you're gonna do when we get to camp?"

(I dunno if this is just me, but should we have them arrive at camp soon? This isn't going anywhere~)


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Blockade? That shouldn't be too much of a problem as long as they don't have any spike strips. If they do, then we'll be in trouble." Hanabi replied, trying to keep her voice level. "All I have to do is slow down enough to manuever through the cop cars and then speed up after we're through."


----------



## Black Poison

Ken got bored sitting next to a kid who only wants to read, so he stood up and walked back to Evan and Nanee. After he sat down in his spot he looked over at the two, “This is going nowhere fast, who wants to help me get the bus driver out of the way so I can drive this bus. I’m sure I can get us their faster.” He complained but the way he said it makes you believe that Ken wasn't joking.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika sighed. The thought of a blockade seemed pretty interesting and very exciting. Then again the plausability of getting arrested wasn't exactly my idea of the first day of summer.

"You sound like you know exactly what your doing, Hanabi. I take it from your knowledge you've done this before?" I said jokingly.

[sorry for the shortness; I've been really busy lately.]


----------



## Elfin

Ina shrugged.
"Quite honestly, probably what I'm doing now."
She looked out the window, bored. 
"I'm pretty sure we should be arriving pretty soon."


----------



## Tai-niichan

(Sorry, had marching band yesterday, didn't get back until around 11:00 DX)

Evan grinned as the two bidders quit. His grin turned into shock as he watched the car zoom past the bus.

"Huh...that was strange," he said, eyebrow raised. Then seconds later, a police car came zooming after the car. "Uh, that's really strange."

"Oh, a car chase!" said the bus driver with a gleam in his eye. "I wanna catch the felon who's speeding..."

He gunned the engine, sending the surprised Evan across the aisle with a loud crash.

"God....jeez!" he groaned, rubbing his forehead. He turned to Ken. "Still think we won't get there before an hour?"

"We're going to catch that felon!" the driver chuckled. "Then we'll be famous!"

"Want to do something about this?" Evan asked Ken, getting up.

-----

As Hanabi sped up, Tai began to feel a bit more nervous.

"Uh, I think we're over the speed limit," he mumbled, looking out the window, the scenery going by ever faster. Almost immediately after mentioning so, he heard the siren of a police car.

"Great, just perfect," Tai grumbled, biting his lip. Hanabi mumbled something about a blockade and Tai grimaced. 

"A blockade?! What have I gotten myself into....?" 

(Next post I'll add more of the Prologue)


----------



## Black Poison

Ken grinned as he got up with Evan, “Alright, you grab the driver and I’ll make sure the bus doesn’t go off road when it happens.” He said then he walked up to the driver and put his hand on the steering wheel. 
“Say, that’s a good idea you have there. I bet you could catch them if you weren’t so tired, I mean your practically falling asleep here. Why don’t you let me help you out…” Ken demanded.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Yeah, ditto," Evan said, chopping the driver in the neck, knocking him unconscious. "That should do it."

---

*The dragon looked up at the man, jaw dropped. He quickly looked down, Eyes dark.

"They've...fallen...," he said quietly, voice heavy with sadness.

"What? What did you say?" the man replied, shocked.

"They've fallen...they're gone..."

"So...all of them?"

"Well, not Juurou, he's fighting Yin as we speak."

The man was silent, staring out the window again.

"But...how?"

"They've got some kind of new weaponry that I've never seen before in my life. They can somehow harness Dragonfyre. I also heard that the Vampires are lending them a hand..."*


----------



## Black Poison

Ken shoved the driver out of the way and jumped into the seat. “Oh yea this is going to be fun... Everyone I strongly advise you to stay seated and enjoy the ride.” He yelled. Then Ken pushed onto the gas as hard as he can, seeing how fast this rust bucket can go.
 In a short amount of time, the last police car in the chase became visible. “ Wow, this thing is much faster then I thought..” Ken said with a grin.


----------



## Elfin

Ina stuck her head in the aisle of the bus. Some random guy started driving, ridiculously fast. She tried to keep from falling over. She screamed angrily,
"What the crap do you think you're DOING?! What's *WRONG* with you?!"


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Look, everyone, we're getting nowhere....I really need you to be on from 6 pm -12 am [when I'm on]...if not, we can't move forward. One day of not being here, and you might get left behind. This was the reason why I made Evan a character on the bus so I can get involved....so, really, if I'm not on, you missed out.))

Evan fell backwards as the bus lurched foreward, spinning down the aisle.

"Mind slowing a bit, Ken?" he grumbled, picking himself up again. "Try not to kill us all..."


----------



## Black Poison

Ken looks back, “oh sorry about that, I just want to see who the cops are after.” He said to Evan then he glances at the girl whose yelling at him. “I thought this ride could use some speeding up before we all die of boredom” he chuckled a bit, and then he just remembered that he’s supposed to be driving. 
Ken quickly turned back to keep his eyes on the road. The bus passes 3 more cop cars, “Man they really want to catch that guy, I wonder what he done to get this much attention.” Ken mumbled to himself.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Evan leaned out of the window as the bus sidled the left side of the car. 

"Hey! Anyone wanna tell me why you're speeding?" he laughed. 

Tai rolled down the window, looking up at the heckler.

"You think you could take me? I don't think that this ride is quite clean, if you know what I mean!"

"We would, but...the driver is a little out of commission."

Tai's eyes widened. "What does that mean?"

Evan simply chuckled and puled his head back in.


----------



## Elfin

Ina rolled her eyes and swore under her breathe. The bus lurched, and her DS flew out of her hands and banged against the floor of the aisle. She scrambled after it, and grabbed it. The top of the game system had a huge crack running down the plastic. She held it up and howled,
"I'm gonna murder you!! Look what you did to my DS, you *idiot!!*"


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Wow, that sucks....XD))

Evan looked back at the commotion and his eyes widened.

"Oh, jeez! Ken!" he said, looking back and forth between Ina and Ken. "You've committed an unforgivable act! You've destroyed this girl's DS....now you're in for it..."


----------



## Elfin

Ina growled,
"You have no idea how videogame obsessed I am, do you?"
The girl fished a random book out of her backpack, which happened to be a hardcover copy of To Kill A Mockingbird, and put her DS inside the backpack. Walking up to the front of the bus, she took the book in both hands and smashed it against the back of Ken's head.


----------



## Black Poison

( XD  ..Thanks for Ko'ing my guy.. )

After Ina hit him in the back of his head, Ken got knocked out and fell onto the steering wheel causing the bus to quickly go to the right. Then rammed into most of the cop cars, they went off the road and crashed into the trees.


----------



## Elfin

Ina facepalmed, swearing to herself. After lurching foward from the bus crashing, she dropped the book and looked out the window. A man inside one of the police cars stared at her and the gave her the finger. She blinked and returned to her seat after retrieving her book. Sitting down casually in her seat, she called out nonchalantly,
"This might be an opportune time to run like the wind."


----------



## Tai-niichan

Flying forwards, Evan flipped over the redheaded girl with pigtails, landing awkwardly on the seat. 

"Ouch!" he groaned. He got up and looked around. "Great, how are we going to get to camp, now?!"


----------



## Elfin

Ina shrugged.
"I actually can drive, but your DS killing friend kinda totaled the bus. And a police officer just gave me the finger."


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Maybe we can ask the police?" Evan said, trying not to sound stupid. "I mean, we can get to camp faster..."


----------



## Elfin

"Uh, considering the response I just got, I think jail would be wa-a-a-y more likely."


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Agreed," Evan replied, moving toward the front of the bus. He moved the unconscious Ken aside, trying to restart the bus. "C'mon, dammit, c'mon!"


----------



## Kali the Flygon

While watching the cop cars in the high-speed chase, Jessica saw a bus behind them zooming up to the cops. "Wow, look at that! What's going on?" The bus suddenly spins out of control, busting through the line of cops before crashing. "What just happened?" Jessica looks confused.


----------



## Elfin

Ina looked out the back window of the bus. The Ferrari from before was behind the crashed bus. Shrugging, the girl waved to the people in the car.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Due to the fact that a certain driver is never freaking on, I will be Hanabi for the time being.))

"Hey, isn't that the bus to camp?" Tai asked, head out of the window. Hanabi muttered quietly to herself, checking the mirror.

"No cops. Good," she said, sighing in relief.

"Don't you think we should go do something? I mean, they do know the way, unlike you."

Hanabi huffed, rolling her eyes. "Yeah, I guess so," she replied, turning the car around.


----------



## Meririn

Silas kept silent, trying determinedly to ignroe the commotion around him. When he felt the bus swerve, he put his knees against the seat in front of his so that he would stay balanced. Dark thoughts to do with the other passengers swirled through his head, but he did not let on that they were there, staying immersed in his book instead.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"The turn is back here right?" Hanabi asked. "On the left?"

Tai nodded. "Yup."

She followed his direction and soon found herself, along with everybody else, on a one lane dirt road. The car pulled to a stop a few minutes later and the rest climbed out, breathing a sigh of relief that they were all alive, unscathed, and not sitting in some jail cell awaiting verdict from a judge. "Not too shabby..." She murmured, circling the car and inspecting it for damage. "I'll need a new coat of paint...."

"Will you stop worrying about the car for a minute?" Someone (i don't care who...) asked, obviously irritated.

She laughed. "Sorry...." She walked over to Tai and kissed his forehead lightly. "Thanks for the directions." Hanabi smiled to a bright red Tai. "And to all the others that helped me with the directions."


----------



## sakusha_sama

(okay guys, I'm gonna be away until Monday, most likely, since my mom is taking off work. So, I give nii-chan full permission to rp away as Cisele since he knows her enough XD) 

Cisele brushed off her skirt as she got up on her knees, examining the damage. "Well...at least we're all okay, except for Ina's DS. And here I thought this bus ride was gonna be _boring."_

She glanced over at the boy who had practically landed in her lap and asked,"Hey, are you alright? That looked pretty painful."


----------



## Elfin

Ina shrugged and giggled.
"Despite the fact my DS kicked the bucket, it was a pretty fun excuse to nearly give somebody a concussion with a hardcover copy of one of my summer reading books."
Out of curiosity, Ina tried turning on the DS. Nothing happened for a few seconds, and then the screen came to life, playing the little opening chime.
"Scratch that, it still works. Though it was freaking awesome hitting that guy over the head with To Kill A Mockingbird."


----------



## Leviathan

((Hold on, what just happened? Weren't we going back to help the guys on the bus? And did we stop to hide at the mill or did we somehow teleport ahead to the camp?))


----------



## Tai-niichan

((O.o What happened? Let's just say the car pulled up on a road near the bus accident...and we're not at camp yet, we're going to Dragon World now.*cracks knuckles* Boy, this is gonna be fun.))

Tai was taken aback by Hanabi's sudden gesture, his face getting hot.

"Y-you're w-welcome," he stammered. "Anyt-time.."

---

Meanwhile, Evan had given up on trying to drive the bus altogether. The pretty girl with the pigtails was talking to him. He turned to face her.

"Meh, I'm fine. I thought my idiot friend was going to kill us but," he replied, glancing at the unconscious Ken. "I guess not, hm?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica is staring at the bus as the car she was in pulls over, waiting for it to stop. She then climbs out and runs over to the bus. "What happened! Is everyone okay?" Jess pushes the bus  door open, as it was already hanging slightly ajar after the crash.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Yep! All clear!" Evan said, getting up from the driver's seat. He stretched and went to the back, grabbing his stuff.


----------



## Meririn

Silas sighed heavily and put his bookmark in his book. Then he gathered his two bags and got off the bus. Sheltering his face with his arm, he turned to Evan - he seemed to be in charge - and asked, "What do we do now, then?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon

"You all are headed to the summer camp too, right? Tai said that this was the bus. I don't think you'll be able to fit in our little car, but why don't you guys come out and meet the rest of us? I'm Jessica, by the way." She greets Evan, Silas, and the others in the bus with a smile, seeming to not be too worried about the many cops that were around.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Evan turned to Silas, acknowledging his presence for the first time. 

"Well, looks like we're hoofing it," he said with a shrug. He glanced over at Jessica. "Name's Evan. I'm guessing we have to walk the rest of the way...we don't have any other way of getting to camp, so I guess that's it, huh?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon

"Well, I think we're almost there... I heard from our navigator that the camp was just around the next corner." Jessica turns and starts to head back to the ferrari, to get back in her seat. She calls back. "Good luck!"


----------



## Meririn

Silas sighed, but didn't complain. He slung his duffel bag over his shoulder, pulled his collar up to cover as much of his face as he could, and began the trek down the road.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Hey Ed, I'm gonna make the banner for D. World, kay?))

Evan blinked, watching the girl leave.

_Huh...she was...interesting_, he thought with a sigh.


----------



## Leviathan

_Well, I must say I didn't see_ this _coming,_ Kessian thought as he stood by the wrecked bus. The front and much of the right side were completely totaled from ramming into the police cars. Speaking of which, where are those cops? He turned to see back down the road where the pile of blue and white metal on the side of the road was. Most of the officers were already out of their ex-cars and had begun to help each other get back on their feet, and seemed too busy to notice the kids coming out of the bus, let alone the red vehicle they had gotten into this mess over in the first place.

_Then again, this whole day has been anything but normal._ He walked back to the car, taking note of its crazy owner as she walked around looking for any kind of damage. _There's no way all of us are going to fit in here. And the bus won't be moving any time soon, so the others are probably going to have to walk._ He gazed down the road, to where the forest finally ended and gave way to grassy fields. _I wonder if any of us will ever really get to this camp._


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi looked nervously over at the cops who, thankfully, hadn't yet noticed that _she_ was the cause of the wreck in the first place. She shook her head slightly, trying to regain her composure. Hanabi walked over to a group of kids now standing beside the bus. "Are you guys okay?"

A girl with red pigtails nodded, smiling. "I think so. Name's Cisele Lee." 

"Hanabi Yashimoto.^^" She smiled.

"So," Another member of the group spoke up. He looked to be at _least_ a foot taller then Hanabi, with long braided black hair and brown eyes that she could easily get lost in. (sorry, the first thing i look at in guys are the eyes. *laughs nervously*) "this wreck is your fault? You're the driver of the red Ferrari Enzo, correct?"

Hanabi looked up, and looked him straight in the eyes (and did end up getting lost.) She nodded, almost as if she didn't really see him.  "Y-yeah....my car.....Sorry about that." Hanabi blinked, finally looking away from the taller man. "I can't fit all of you in my car....How are we going to get to camp now?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Meh...gotta wait for everyone else...))

"Looks like we're hoofing it," Tai said with a shrug. Evan looked over at Tai, who was sitting on the ground near a stop sign.

"Hey, it's the guy from the car...," he said with a grin.

"Name's Tai. Tai Ayoto."

"Evan Adogas."

"Adogas? That's a strange last name."

Evan raised an eyebrow. "So is Ayoto."

Tai laughed. "Yeah, I guess you're right."


----------



## Black Poison

(ok first of all, sorry for not making a post in a while. I’ve been a little busy. Also I’m going to back the story up a little from when he wakes up.)

After a while Ken finally woke up, “ow…mother fu..” he mumbled as he got to his feet, trying to think what the hell happened. Ken looked around see the bus stopped and there was a really nice car, next to surrounded by other people. He rubbed the back of his head while he got off from the bus and looked back at it, seeing that it had a lot of damage. 
The best he could do to figure out of what happened, he just pieced together that they crashed into the Ferrari.( totally clueless about the events that happened) He then turned around and saw a beautiful girl with silver hair. “So, this wreck is your fault? You're the driver of the red Ferrari Enzo, correct?" he guessed as he stepped closer to her. _Great there goes my plan for getting us faster to the camp._ He thought as he stopped rubbing his head.
After she spoke, he replied. “Well it seems that we are going to start walking. I feel sorry for anyone who has to tow a lot bags.” He said with a grin. He felt pretty good about not having his luggage with him.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai looked up to see Ken walking over near Hanabi.

"That's Ken, our surrogate driver that drove for awhile until he was KO'd," Evan pointed out, trying to stifle a laugh. Tai grinned.

"So that's the guy with the crazy look in his eye."

Evan laughed. "You guessed it."


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika followed Hanabi from the car and towards the group of people standing near hte bus. She sighed.

'_Well this sure tops last summer's first day for sure. High speed chase, car crashes. It's definately different.._' She thought as she looked around to see who was who. She had heard everyones name so she was good there. No need to talk really.

"I pity anyone who has to carry too much stuff too, Ken. Rika by the way." She said throwing her name out there for everyone to hear. She sighed.

'_Happy I didn't bring anything too heavy'_ She thought as she shifted her purse on her shoulder.


----------



## Leviathan

((Much as I would love to make another actual post, the fact remains that very there's very little I can add on to. Oh, well. Anyway, there's a small news update you all should be notified of. Tomorrow...er, later today, my family will be going on vacation, and for the next week I will have minimal access to the internet, if any at all. So, for the sake of not getting completely left behind, I'm offering control of Kessian to anyone who feels that he/she can manage taking care of another character. I apologize beforehand for the inconvenience.))


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Well, you can pile what you can into my car and I'll drive it there. Someone would have to go with me though....you know, to watch the bags and help me unload them all." She smiled, glancing toward Ken. "I'll let the person who helps me take her for a spin, so long as they A-don't damage my car, B-have a license, and C-are at least sixteen. Which rules out most of you by the looks of it."

There were a few protests and small arguments about who was going to go with her and drive the car. 

"Wait a minute, this method isn't going to work."  Hanabi replied. _How am I going to do this?_ "Okay, whoever wants to risk getting caught by the police can come with me. Do I have any takers?"

Most of the group retreated, turned off by the prospect of getting caught and arrested. Only a few remained in front of Hanabi, some of which included Ken and Tai.

"Alright then, there's only a few of you left. Tai, you don't even have your permit yet do you?" Hanabi smirked while Tai looked sheepishly at her. 

"Actually, I do have it." 

"I said _license_ Tai, not permit." Hanabi ruffled his hair. "Sorry hun."

"Now I suppose the question now is do I trust any of the--" She paused, noticing that Ken was the only one left in the group. "Looks like your the million dollar winner babe." She smiled over at him and tossed him the keys. "Why don't you go start her up?" Smiling, Hanabi loaded the rest of the bags into the trunk and small back seat of her car. One everything was loaded, she climbed into the car next to him. "What do you think of her?"

"She's nice. One question though, how can you afford a car like this?" He asked.

Hanabi turned to him and flashed him another smile. "I'm a street racer. Number one on the blacklist*."

----------------------------

* For those of you who have played Need for Speed: Most Wanted, you know what this is. For those who haven't, the blacklist is a list of street racers for a particular city that says how good of a racer you are. Hanabi being number one means she's the best street racer in the city.  Sorry this post is slightly long....I was having fun..... By the way, I decided to change my alliance after I got a plotbunny. I decided to be yang at first but eventually go over to yin after a certain event.... Tai-chan, I'll email you the idea later on....


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Meh, quit calling me Tai-chan...and character control is getting out of hand..only do it if someone asks or if it's seriously needed. If not, then please don't character control. I've got permission, so I can.))

"Never said I didn't have my license," Tai grumbled, watching Ken happily bounce over to the car. 

"Jealous much?" Evan asked, seemingly coming out of nowhere. Tai scowled.

"No," he said simply, crossing his arms. A tap from behind made him jump. He turned around and it was Cisele, the redheaded girl with pigtails.

"Kinda jumpy, are you?" she giggled, smiling brightly. Tai's face went slightly pink. 

"No, you just came out of nowhere...and you are...?"

"Cisele Lee," came the girl's reply. "You?"

"Tai Ayoto. Nice to meet you."

"Yeah, same to you," replied Cisele as she flounced away. Evan could only chuckle.

"Hmm, I'd say you're one for two," he said, elbowing Tai in the side. Tai made no reply; he was entranced by Cisele.

"Uh, dude, you ok?" Evan asked, snapping his fingers in Tai's face. 

"Huh, what?" came the boy's reply. Evan laughed, shrugging.

"Nothing, dude. Nothing."

The boys looked up as Ken came walking towards them. 

"Hey, guys, wanna watch me start up the car?" he said, with the biggest grin on his face as possible. Tai and Evan made envious faces, trying not to glare at him. They shook their heads in unison, not wanting for Ken to notice the envy in their voices. 

"No? Your loss, then," Ken said with a shrug. Suddenly, the car belonging to Hanabi exploded without reason. Luckily, _no one was near it when it went._ Tai and Evan immediately stood up, shocked. They looked over at the car to see the cause of the explosion. They soon regretted doing so. There were blue wolf-like creatures larger than a bus standing near the now destroyed car. They were growling fiercely, and saliva dripped out of their mouths. Their eyes scanned the shocked group of teenagers with extreme bloodlust. 

"Wh-what the _hell_ are _those_ things?! Tai exclaimed, backing up.


----------



## Elfin

Ina stared, trying not to gasp or scream, (It would be really corny. Which she hated.) She looked at the DS in her hand. Instead of the game, it was a thick, blue and black book with a glowing rip on the cover. She stared at it.
"Guys..? Look at this!"
She opened the huge, dusty book to a random page and looked at what was written inside. It didn't look anything like English words. She whispered the words inside, with no idea how to pronounce it. Suddenly, a bolt of lightening zapped the ground ten feet in front of the girl. It was sunny out.
"Holy crap..."


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked at the beast emerging from the random explosion. "Wha-!?" 

He gasped. Kilik stepped backwards a couple steps and fell behind him. Instinctively, he put his arms in front of his face.

_Okay, whatever this thing is, what weapons do I have? Let's see... I'm a vampire, but I haven't actually mastered my abilities. It's best not to let anybody know about that... I feel cold all of a sudden..._


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Nice, I like that. Kinda like Zatch Bell, huh? XD))

Tai and Evan stared at Ina, mouths wide open. The thunderbolt had seemed to frighten the wolf-like creatures, but for only a split second. They were snapped out of their reverie by the sound of shooting guns. Tai looked over to see the once-occupied policemen shooting at the wolf-creatures. The creatures simply roared as the bullets ricocheted off of their fur. The four creatures began to kill the policemen, one by one.

"Wait! Stop!" Tai said, running forward.

"Tai! Hey, what are you _doing_, dude?!" Evan shouted frantically after him. "We gotta get outta here!"


----------



## Elfin

Ina looked again at the book. She focused on the wolf monsters and flipped to a different page and screamed what was written there. A huge gust of wind howled, blowing hail around, and then jagged chunks of ice almost the size of TVs smashed into the monsters. She yelled it again, dropping more ice at them.
_Wow.... am I dreaming? Too much Tactics A2?_

((Love that games. <3 Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2. Long name. =P))


----------



## Tai-niichan

((You're doing good, but remember, you're just a beginner and they're elite monsters of a different world. I doubt we'll take them all out in one go; it's better to retreat for now.))

The creatures were thrown back by Ina's spells, but to no avail. The creatures simply shook them off and started to growl fiercely, preparing to attack.

"Uh-oh, this doesn't look good," Evan muttered to himself. "Tai! Pull back, there's no way we can beat them now!"

Tai sighed heavily, then turned around as quick as possible, running like all get-out. But in mid-run he tripped and fell flat on his face.

_Ouch! Damn, this is bad..._, he thought frantically. _Those things don't look like they're gonna let up anytime soon...even with Ina doing...whatever she's doing, it's going to be impossible to win this!_

He looked up to see Cisele extending a hand toward him. He smiled and took it, grateful.

"Thanks," he said.

"No time, we gotta move!" Cisele replied, pulling him forward. Tai looked back for a split second to see the creatures' mouths open. A large fireball was building up in its jaws.

_Oh...shit!_


----------



## Elfin

Slightly dizzy, Ina closed the book and backed away.
"Crap. We are in so much... This would be a great time to run like the wind."
She said the first word from the book again and zapped the wolf-creature that was about to breathe fire. It probably wouldn't help, but Ina could smell gas from the bus. She back further away.
"Don't let him hit the bus, or else... boom. Crap."


----------



## Black Poison

He ducked as the car exploded. Ken couldn’t believe what’s gong on. “What the heck are those!” he yelled as he backed up a bit. He was standing  next to Hanabi wondering of what to do about those monsters. The bus started leaking fuel from the crash earlier. 
Ken smelt it but didn’t think about it to much.  He looked at the fireball and his mouth dropped, then he looked at hanabi and said, “ I think its time to run now.”


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Just as she had nearly returned to the car, Jessica screamed. Something had just appeared by the car, and it was big. Really... big. And mean looking. And there were several of them! The creatures looked like some sort of giant wolves. _This is just not right... what the heck are those things!_ she thinks, as she began to run back toward the wrecked bus. She hears an explosion just as soon as she starts running, and it knocks her forward and onto the ground. "Help!" she yelps.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"You think?" Hanabi said as she turned to run. 

Tai watched the gas trickle down to meet with the gas from the car. 

_Mixed gas...plus the fireball...this can't be good at all._, he thought, tightening up.

"Ow, you've still got my hand, you know," said Cisele, wincing slightly. Tai blushed.

"Sorry," he said, then shook his head. _No! Can't think about that now, we're in danger!_


----------



## Meririn

Silas looked back at the creatures and would have paled if he wasn't already so pasty. He began to run, following the others.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Ok, this is it, we're going to D. World. For those who haven't posted, you're following us in.))

Running was awfully difficult with someone else holding your hand. Tai and Cisele tripped over their own feet, landing roughly on the asphalt. 

_I'm...not gonna make it..._, thought Tai grimly as the creatures unleashed their fireballs. _So this is how it ends, huh? On the way to camp. This is the worst vacation ever..._

Tai looked down, accepting his doom. Out of the corner of his eye he saw Evan standing over him. Time seemed to slow and nearly stop as the flames hit the gas, creating a massive explosion. Tai closed his eyes for his death...that never came....

Tai awoke in the middle of a grassy field, still holding Cisele's hand.

_What...happened...? Is this...heaven?_


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele's eyes fluttered open, blinking a few times to adjust to the light. She felt something warm encasing her hand and sat up slowly, rubbing her head. "What....happened...?"

The redhead glanced about at her surroundings and her jaw dropped. Everything was green and alive, thick grass carpeting the entire area. The wreckage from before was gone. And so was the road.

And so was civilization.

And quite possibly,so was her sanity.

Cisele rubbed her eyes once or twice and looked down to her side. Tai was beside her, still unconcious and still holding her left hand in a death grip. She grumbled and carefully started to wrench her fingers away from his when suddenly something occured to her. "Oh my god--Evan!" 

The memories from before hit her in a flash; that of the boy jumping in front of the flame, the darkness and...something else. Something darker--a voice, something ricocheting through her subconscious like a bouncy ball. Cisele groaned, rubbing her head, "So many questions, ugh...."

She looked up suddenly, seeing a shadow fall over her figure, "Oh! You're okay..."


----------



## Tai-niichan

The "Evan" that she was talking to was not Evan anymore. The boy standing above them was now clad in a black hooded outfit, and was looking towards the sky with the most distant expression ever.

"Hm? Talking..to me?" the boy asked, raising an eyebrow. "Um...who are you, anyway?"

Tai's head was swimming as he watched this. He opened his mouth to speak, but all that came out of his mouth was an incoherent mess with a couple of hisses. The boy was taken aback. He replied in the same tongue Tai had spoken in. Tai had no idea what he was saying, but he understood the boy perfectly.

"You...speak the ancient language?" he asked, amazed.

Tai shook his head. "What ancient language?" he replied in English. "Where the hell are we and what's going on?"


----------



## sakusha_sama

He sighed. "I hate speaking such a common tongue." The choppy language from before switched smoothly into English, without even a hitch. "Welcome to Dragon World."

"...Dragon what?" Cisele asked, her eyes wide. 

The former-Evan-or-whoever glanced over at Cisele once more, his brow furrowed. Again, he switched languages, crouching down in front of her. "Hmm...you look so much like..." 

He reached out, the cool skin of his fingers brushing Cisele's cheeks. However, instead of a sweet shy reaction like he expected, the boy recieved quite the opposite. 

A resounding THWACK echoed through the clearing, and the former-Evan quickly realized he had been punched in the face. He sailed back a few feet, skidding through and ripping through several flowers, leaving a trail of red dust in the air. "...ow."

"What the hell is your problem?! Who are you? More importantly WHERE THE HECK ARE WE?!"


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai looked at Cisele in shock as she decked the former Evan. He stood, wincing.

"I told you, we're in Dragon World," he said, muttering about a nice left hook. "As for who I am, I'm Sagoda Archaizu, at your service."

"And mind telling us why we're here?" Tai added, adrenaline beginning to rush. 

"As for that, you'll find out later. When you meet the Mistress."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica sat up, looking around. She half expected one of those giant wolves to be up on her, about to maul her to death, and she half expected to be waking up from a really weird dream. The reality was neither. She noticed a strange looking boy nearby, dressed in a black hooded robe, and talking with a couple of the other camp kids. "What's going on?" she asked as she stood up and walked toward them. "What happened to those wolves... and to the bus... or to us?"


----------



## Meririn

Silas sat up, blinking slowly. "Wha...?" he muttered. His head was throbbing, it felt like someone had stuffed him full of cotton. He sat up and noticed that the world around had changed completely. "Wait, where are we??" he asked. Instinctively, his hands went to his belongings, which he clutched to himself.

((How does the Yin/Yang thing work? Will the Yin people split from the Yang group? Are they in different places?))


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik slowly stood up after awakening. He rubbed his head in exhaustion.

_Okay... I've now seen giant monsters, vampires, and perhaps even teleportation... That's waaaaay too much excitement for me..._

Kilik folded his arms on his chest and waited for someone to explain everything.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

(alright I kinda sorta have an idea of whats going on but let's pretend im unconscious and about to  wake up.)

Hanabi sat up slowly, rubbing her head gently. The massive explosion had disappeared along with everything else, leaving Hanabi and (is ken with her? Oo they were originally running away together before...) and Ken sitting underneath a large tree. "Ow....Hey, any idea where the hell we are?" Hanabi asked looking around.


----------



## Elfin

Sitting up, the girl looked around. The bus was gone, along with everything else but the other people. And someone in a black robe. Ina realized she was still holding the book.
"Wha.. where are we?"


----------



## Black Poison

As ken woke up he mumbled, “..And here I thought my life was boring, I didn’t expect that I would die in a fire..” He opened his eyes to find out he wasn’t dead. Looking around trying to find out how’d he get to such a place. He noticed a tree behind him so he got up, his legs were a little wobbly but he managed to get next to the tree and sat down. When Hanabi woke up and asked that question, he couldn’t really give her an answer. “Not a clue, but it seems better then where we were just a moment ago…Are you ok?” he asked as he cracked his knuckles.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

[I'm sorry for not posting in a while; if i do that someone feel free to control Rika for me until I return. I've been very busy lately with the family.]

Rika opened her eyes and sat up in the field. Everything was different. The cars and fire and wolves and the world was gone. Looking around she saw Tai, Ken, Hanabi and the others were all here as well so she knew she wasn't that crazy. She heard Hanabi ask where they were.

'_I wish someone would answer her. This is madness.'_

Listening in to another conversation she heard someone say that they were in Dragon World. Mumbling to herself she rubbed her eyes to be sure that this was all real.

"Dragon World? Wonderful, now we're not only going to be caught by the police but we've been sent to another world. What a great way to start the summer." She remarked quietly as she stretched and sat up the rest of the way off the ground.


----------



## Squirrel

(Wow, I've fallen behind. I think I'll make Nanee asleep until now as well.)


Nanee's eyes flickered and she grogilly sat up. What had just happened? 
"Dragon World? Another... world...? What kind of crap are you spouting?!" she yelled panickingly. A few trees and some grass... the place seemed isolated and untouched by anyone before. Maybe they were in another world.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I'm fine....Better then we were about to be anyway..."Hanabi looked down, noticing that her outfit had changed. She found herself no longer wearing the tee-shirt and shorts of the real world, but instead wearing a black pleated mini-skirt and matching tube top. Underneath this new outfit was a full body suit made of a silvery fishnet type material. "hmmmmm.....First the scenery changes from a screaming metal death trap to a quiet country side, now my clothes change too....." She paused, frowning pensively. She turned to face Ken. "What do you think? Is this outfit better then what i was originally wearing?"


----------



## Black Poison

“ well..I..uhh..” he mumbled as he looked away, blushing slightly. “Yea, it looks great..” he finished. First we get attacked by demons, then a girl can use lighting, then we got teleported, and now hanabi changed her clothes some how…what’s next… he thought as he tried to stand up again. Luckily he can move around now. He looked at everyone else in group. Wondering who there names are but, he doesn’t feel right just asking so maybe later on he will find out who they are. He shrugged off his slightly redden face and walked down to tai and asked, “ hey you, can you tell me what’s going on?”


----------



## Elfin

Ina looked at herself. She was wearing a white dress with what looked like extremely long sweatpants. And... a sword. She pulled it out of the scabbard, staring. The sword's hilt was green, and looked like leaves. Tied across her back was a huge,  chocolate colored wooden staff. It had crystals hanging from the top and a crescent moon on the very top. On the bottom, the was a blade coming out like a spear.
"Wow.."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi looked up at Ken as his face turned slightly red. _Maybe he...._Hanabi shook her head and followed him as he walked over to Tai. _I do but I don't know if he does...Oh well, not really isn't the time to ask..._

----------------------

Hey, i wanted to let you guys know that I'm going to be out of town with no computer access for a week so I won't be on.... But I do give my full permission to Tai-niichan and Black Poison to control my character while I'm gone. ^^ I might be on later tonight, I might not....


----------



## Leviathan

((Posting to you from a cafe in Orre Ouray, Colorado.))

_So this is another world, huh?_ Kessian thought to himself. He had been trying to figure out how that explosion didn't kill him, though now he was more concerned with where he was after hearing from that boy in the cloak. Looking around the grassy plain, it could very easily be heaven, but somehow he doubted that he would have ended up there if he was dead. "Looks like we're not in Kansas anymore," he said to no one in particular. As he walked to the other kids on his caravan to nowhere, he was vaguely aware of a pulsing sensation in his right arm, and that light smoke was coming from the glove on that hand.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik noticed a strange feeling of something on the left side of his waist. "Hmm...? What's this? Why do I have a sword at my waist?" 

Kilik drew the sword and flung it around a bit. _It feels so natural... like it's a part of me that's just been missing my whole life._

When he held the katana, he felt like he had power. He felt invincible.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica heard the strange hooded figure mention this place being 'Dragon world,' and she began to approach him. "Dragon world? Does that mean dragons live here? Or maybe monsters like those wolves? Will we meet them?" She suddenly felt a strange energy, and opened her hand. The strange energy seemed to flow through her and focus on her hand, materializing into a golden scepter. Jess just stared at her hand while this happened, in disbelief. "Wow..." She clenches the scepter, and a big grin appears on her face. "I think I might like this place after all.."


----------



## Squirrel

Nanee looked at her own clothes curiously. She herself was wearing much longer and thicker clothes, though the top was still green and the pants were still dark grey. On her back was a staff around a foot taller than she was. The top was pointed like a spear and the bottom was smoothly rounded. So were they going to fight whatever had attacked them earlier?
"Ugh... it's like some stupid RPG..." she muttered in disbelief.


----------



## Elfin

"Hey, speak for yourself, it's real life Tactics A2!! I'm a black mage!"
Ina knew she was being nerdy, but was too excited to care. She held up one finger and focused. A tiny fire appeared on the tip of her finger.
"Hey, look at this! ...owowow I'm burning."


----------



## Leviathan

At last Kessian noticed the odd scent of burning cloth and looked down to his hand to see that the glove had almost completely burned away, showing the scaly brown hide underneath. "What the-" was all he could get out before the glove was completely gone, and he noticed a drop of deep-green liquid drip from his clawed fingers. When it splashed on the ground, the grass began to fizzle and melted away. "Crap, crap, crap, can't let them see this," he said as he quickly took off the backpack he still had with him. But inside, he didn't find the other clothes and food he had packed. Instead there was a pair of shining pair of metal gauntlets along with matching boots. There was also what appeared to be a hat made from bamboo, like those made in Japan. Although the last item was probably the most peculiar; a long chain leading up to a very sharp looking sickle at the end. "I'll ask questions later; clothes come first," and Kessian began to take off his old shoes.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

"Let's see what this thing can do..." Jessica thought out loud. She clutched her new scepter and stared at the purple jewel at the end of it. Soon a grayish mist started to emerge from it, spreading around to her hand. It was very hard to see through, but the mist seemed to be affecting her hand, changing her fingers to scaly claws. Jessica gasped, and when she lost focus, the mist started to return to her scepter. When it finally disappeared altogether into the scepter, she noticed her hand was back to normal too. "Weird... What is this thing..." She looked at the guy in the dark robe, hoping he had some answers. She also noticed the other kids seemed to be gazing curiously at their own weapons and outfits. _This is crazy..._


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

"Well this is....different." Rika said aloud as she stood up and noticed, at last, her new clothes. They were much like the old ones but they had changed colors. She realized at once that she was carrying something on her back, something heavy. Setting it down she saw that it was a long bow and about 30 steel arrows. She let her fingers go up and down the bow and one of the arrows, even allowing herself to pick them up in her hands. It felt so wonderous to have them, it was like I had been an archer all my life. Turning around to the open part of the field where no one was standing she pulled back an arrow just to see how it felt. As soon as the arrow was at its furthest, the tip of the arrow lit into bright blue fire. Immediately she dropped the bow and the flaming arrow to the grass below, but the fire went out before it touched the grass.

"See now there's something you don't see everyday; But I guess it's nice having a change" she said sort of happily. Replacing the bow and arrow on her back she turned to the rest of the group and waited for some further explaination of what was going on.


----------



## Black Poison

Ken looked around at everyone changing from their normal outfits to these new ones and some of them even had weapons. He was a little jealous of them because he hasn’t got anything new from entering dragon world. When he saw Ina, he realized about what happened on the bus. He closed his left fist angrily, when he did the ground under his hand started to form a spike. _I will kill her for what she’s done.. _He thought.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Sorry, my Mom booted me off the computer for three days, but now I'm back from 8-12 everyday. Be here! ^_^ 

Tai looked around at the others who had suddenly gone into a serious costume change. They all seemed to have changed...but not him. Tai looked down to see himself wearing the same clothes he'd been wearing since he was...transported here. He sighed heavily, disappointed. Then he looked up at Ken. He hadn't anything either.

"So, I guess we're the black sheep, huh?" He said with a chuckle. "No pun intended for me."


----------



## Black Poison

“Yea I guess we are..” he grinned but that quickly went away as he stared at Ina. “…Say, where are we suppose to go now?” he asked Tai. Ken looked around to see if he had a weapon with him but sadly he still hasn’t got anything.


----------



## Elfin

Ina looked up. Ken was staring at her. She said awkwardly,
"Um.. hello? Sorry about hitting you on the head with a book, and all that. I get kinda mad sometimes.."
_What in the name of pie do you say to somebody after something like this?! He probably wants to murder me now. I knocked him out, for crying out loud!  it was actually pretty funny, before the wolf monsters came.._


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai sighed. 

"No idea," he said, shrugging. He nodded towards Sagoda. "Maybe he knows something. I mean, he was the one who...understood me, I guess..., but hey, that's what's what."


----------



## Black Poison

“….Forget it” he growled at her. And he turned away and walked over to other people seeing their weapons. Why would we get these items, who do we have to fight? He thought s he circled around and ended back at Tai. “Can’t hurt to ask him.” Ken said.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Alright, time for a change. No more one-liners. Posts need to further the plot or at least contribute to it in some way. C'mon, I don't wanna get mean, just help me out with this thing...))  

"Hey, you," Tai called to Sagoda. "Wanna tell us what's going on here? Why's everyone got their weapons and things but not us?"

"Well, I actually have no idea," he replied with a shrug. Tai frowned, thinking hard.

_This is weird...maybe we weren't supposed to get our powers until later or something..._


----------



## Elfin

((I'm going to be away until about Aug. 15, and will probably not have access to a computer until I come back. D= So, if Tai-niichan could control her for a while until I get back..))


----------



## Tai-niichan

((*excellent idea pops into Tai-niichan's head*))

As Tai sat there pondering his and Ken's "predicament", there was a roar from behind. Tai's head snapped back to see more of those wolf-like creatures behind them. The only problem was 1) They looked a lot more fierce, 2)they were black and red, and 3)they were accompanied by a not-so-friendly looking red-headed boy who all seemed to be heading their way.

Sagoda had noticed the roar as well. He scowled fiercely in the direction of the oncoming monsters. 

"Oh, jeez," he mumbled. He looked shaken but not too concerned about the unwelcome visiors. "What do you want?" Sagoda said, his voice full of contempt.

"Oh, Sagoda, my old friend," the boy said, smiling sinisterly. "You already know what I'm here for."

Meanwhile, everyone had trouble understanding what the two were saying, due to the fact that they were speaking in the ancient language that Tai was speaking in a few minutes ago. Therefore, no one could understand what was happening except for Tai.

"Hey!" Tai shouted as he got to his feet, addressing the two. "Mind telling me what we're doing here and why? Plus, what's with the weapons and things, and why do me and Ken have none?"

The boy looked at Tai with utmost disgust. He raised a hand and started muttering what sounded like a spell. Sagoda's eyes widened, but before he could counter the curse, two small explosions detonated in front of Tai. When the smoke cleared, Tai was no longer there. Sagoda looked up to see Tai in free-fall in the air, panicking.

"Wh-what the-?!" he shouted, landing hard on the ground. 

_There's no way he could have jumped that high_, Sagoda thought intently. _He can't be human..._


----------



## Black Poison

Ken ran towards Tai, “Dude, you ok? Man that was some jump..” he said then he quickly looked back at the red-headed boy and yelled. “Hey, I may not know what the hell you’re saying but you better leave before I get a hold of you!” _…Hehe..I hope he doesn’t call my bluff, since I don’t have anything to fight him will and what’s with those explosions.._ Ken thought as he glared at the boy.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai groaned as he got to his feet.

"I seem to be...okay," he said, surprised. As he seemed to read Ken's mind, he continued. "I don't know how, but it looks like we're gonna have to fight these things, even if we have no weapons. I think I might be able to use the gravity to my advantage. If I can jump high, then I might be able to take down at least that guy."


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

(I was just thinking about how this might help your little 'no weapons' thing. Sorry for not posting much; my computers been down for a long time. If someone needs me to do soemthing and I'm not on I give Tai-niichan control of Rika. I'll be on to post as soon as I can.)

Rika looked around and watched as Tai jumped.
_Wow, I didn't know he could jump like that. That was.._
"Amazing." She said finished her sentence aloud. Walking, more or less powerwalking, she went over to where Ken and Tai stood. Rearranging the bow and arrows on her back she looked towards Tai.
"What's their deal?" she whispered to no one in particular. She knew she didn't like the wolf creatures much at all, they looked so similar to the ones that she'd seen before they ended up here. Again she readyed the bow and arrow, moving them to a place where she could easily reach around and shoot them quickly if she had to. While she didn't really know Ken and Tai she wasn't about to let this guy and his wolves get the better of them.


----------



## Squirrel

Nanee gaped silently as Tai leapt into the air and crashed back down. A lot of the others seemed to have powers and abilities as well. Maybe she did too. She held out the pole just in case anything backfired and she would need to rely on brute force. She jumped a bit, but didn't go any higher than normal. 

_Figures. We all have our own powers that work in their own way. God... What bad timing._ she thought to herself, cursing under her breath. Though she was used to fighting, her body was still fairly scrawny and probably wouldn't be strong enough to do real damage to the wolves. If only she were faster and stronger, like one of the wolves or like a tiger. Nanee's body suddenly felt cold and stiff for a moment. The next thing she knew, she'd transformed into a sabertooth tiger... of sorts. She still had fingers on her front paws and still had a human's eyes, as well as no tail. Her fur was also much thiner.  Changing... Was that her power?
"S- so... are we going to kill the wolves or should we go for the boy?" Nanee asked no one in particular.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

"I don't know how, but it looks like we're gonna have to fight these things..."

Jessica had screamed when she saw the wolves, reminding her of the creatures that had attacked them right before they appeared here. But that last statement from Tai made her absolutely sick to her stomach. "We... have to fight... those monsters?" She looked at the approaching wolves, then at the scepter in her hands. Jessica then remembered what she saw when the mist had started to seep from her scepter... her hand actually seemed to change. She gulped. "Well, here goes nothing..."

Jessica focused on her scepter again, flowing her energy into it as best as she could, and once again, the strange mist started to seep out of the end of her scepter. The mist began to surround her and, shrouded within it, she could feel her whole body changing.

"Wow... what's happening..."

(I hope it's all right if Jess discovers her dragon hybrid form now.. I didn't know what else to do really. She would be even stronger in her full dragon form, but I'll describe this one in my next post)


----------



## Tai-niichan

(It's a little too early to go full-drag right now...even half would be kinda unfair. What would make sense is if Jess would use an elemental attack. I have a good idea, but nobody can mess with it for now. Also, I will assign certain people to lead the group of Yins that will inadvertently (sp?) be captured. Whoops, leaked a bit of the plot....I can't control everyone at once, so if you're a Yin, and you aren't here, it looks like you're about as useless as a goldfish. :P)

"Go for the boy," Tai replied. "Though he's a little bit stronger, there's no possible way we can take those wolves down." 

Rika nodded, nocking an arrow.

"No," came a voice. Tai and Rika both looked up at the source. Sagoda stood there, a determined look in his eyes. "I want that kid, Aoryu."

Tai nodded. "Looks like we're going after the wolves," he said with a cringe. "No matter how much I really don't want to..."

Tai got to his feet, dusted himself off, and clenched his fists. To his surprise, blue flames erupted from his fist, covering them in a blaze. But they did not burn his skin.

"Looks like I have a weapon after all."


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika sighed.
"I don't like the odds of a battle with wolves but I suppose if we have to..." Her voice trailed off as she pulled out her bow and readyed about 5 arrows. Looking over to Tai she half whispered,
"Whenever your ready give me word and I'll shoot as a distraction."
'_I have the feeling, though, that this isn't going to turn out in my favor.' _ she thought quietly as she awaited Tai's orders

((looks like im back for now but if anyone needs to control me they have permission. ))


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked around, confused at all the events taking place. _I'm so tired of this stuff._

"Well, I guess it's time to rumble. I may have to go vampire a bit more quickly than I thought..." Kilik's voice faded off and his figure started to change. His build became a bit more muscular, his skin became pale, and his canine teeth grew until they were quite visible on his lip. Everything also started to turn very cold.

"Geez, is it cold, guys?" Kilik shuddered. A thin sheet of ice developed over Kilik, and soon, little thorns of ice started to form on his katana.

"That's new..." Kilik thought aloud.


----------



## sakusha_sama

(*huff* *pant* I'm alive! XD Nii-chan, thanks soooooooo much for bringing Shirou-chan in, now I can finally get in on the action XD! Ohhh~before I forget, I have written Sagoda before, and since we've been sort of sharing him for months, I'm gonna write him. :3 If nii-chan doesn't want me to, I won't.)

Sagoda clenched his fists together, his teeth gritted, "Kawaru..."

The redheaded boy smirked, folding his arms. "Oh, what, we're going by last names now? As your _best friend,_ I'm hurt." 

"Cut the crap, Shirou!" the boy growled, "You betrayed me, and now I'm going to kill you!"

"I'd like to see you _try._" the redhead's smirk grew, baring a pair of glistening white fangs. "Now then." He extended one slender hand and snapped his fingers. The two wolves that the group had been fighting suddenly lunged forwards, aiming to take out the group of people all at once. 

Sagoda let out a curse in English, then disappeared, yelling "PROTEGA ULTIMA!". The wolves bounced harmlessly off of the translucent blue shield he had created in front of them. He turned to the group, clear eyes flashing over them and counting. Suddenly, Sagoda let out a strangled gasp, turning to the side. Sure enough, Tai, Cisele, and Ken were still on the outside of the shield, looking a bit shell shocked. 

He muttered another curse, looking from side to side. Leave the shield, the wolves kill the group. Leave the trio, and Shirou kills all three of them. Sagoda looked from left to right, mind working as fast as possible for a quick answer and finding none. "Shit."

Shirou smirked once more at Sagoda, then disappeared in a flash of dark red. Within moments he was behind Cisele, his hands on her shoulders. "Well, well, well. If it isn't the reincarnation of my _favorite _ plaything."

Cisele let out a strangled gasp as she felt something warm against her neck. "Another minute, love, and you'll be freed from this body, hmm? Back to serving me, your _master_"

Something about the sneer in Shirou's voice sent a shiver up Cisele's spine. She threw back an elbow, trying to lash out at the redhead with her tonfa, but to no avail, as he simply blocked the edges with his forearm. "Now now, the more you fight, the more this is going to hurt..."

Cisele's eyes went saucer-wide as his fangs sunk into her neck.

--

(D: Boy, rp-ing like this is HARD for me! Nii-chan or Ken, you should write something next, nyo~<3)


----------



## Tai-niichan

((O.o...so I'm guessing his name is Aoryu Shirou Kawaru? You were taking too long, so I named him Aoryu XD))

"Like _hell_!" Tai swore, swinging his flaming fist into the distracted vampire. It caught Aoryu on the chin, causing him to recoil. The punch wasn't much, but the flames had done some damage. Aoryu swore angrily as he put out the flames. Tai's attack had left a nice little mark on his chin.

"Now _that's_ how you fucking do it!" he said, grinning smugly. "Want another one?"

"You...little...BRAT!" Aoryu raged, reaching out to clutch Tai's throat. Tai jumped back out of his range, but was caught off guard by a plant restricting any movement, including escape. 

"Damn! I can't move!" 

"Firaga!" came the casting spell from behind Aoryu. The vampire leaped out of the way as the fireball incinerated the area where he once stood.

"Dude-! I mean, Sagoda! Hey! Thanks for that, but we need to escape! Got any spells or something to get us out of here?!" Tai called, trying to burn off the plant. 

"I do! But you have to follow a plan I have!" Sagoda replied, trying to keep the wolves at bay. The spell was wearing off, and time was running out. If something was to happen, it needed to happen now, or someone was going to get killed.


----------



## sakusha_sama

(Ugh, I guess I'll use your name. I like mine better though. XP)

"What the hell kind of plan and what about her?!"

Sagoda looked to the side and noticed that Cisele had sunk to her knees, her hand at her neck. He let out a strangled curse and hissed, "Too late..."

Aoryu let out a sinister laugh, folding his arms and smirking at Sagoda, his cape billowing ominiously in the wind. "You've got problems now. I don't really care to fight you. That was the first snack I've had in weeks. Good blood is tight around here now that the Yin side has taken over." 

He snapped his fingers, and both wolves fell to the ground, unconcious. "They should wake up in about an hour, twice as nasty. Like cockroaches." Aoryu turned to Sagoda, then tossed him something, "As a fellow _bloodsucker_, you know what that's for. I do not wish for my new plaything to die."

"Bastard..." Sagoda gritted his teeth as he caught the small glass vial that sailed through the air, "I'll _kill you._"

"Oh? Such empty threats. You always were all bark and no bite. And besides...don't you want to see your precious mother again?" he replied mockingly, casually strolling over towards the larger half of the group and surveying them.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"We're not finished here!" came Tai's voice from behind. he had broken free from his restraints and was now charging Aoryu, full speed, fist ready to strike. 

Aoryu dodged the first few blows, keeping his distance as to not get hurt by the fire blazing on Tai's fists. 

"I'm...gonna...make...you...pay!" Tai said between swings.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

(All right, I worked out with Tai how this can work. ^^ He's gonna let me finish a partial transformation... I only get a small sample of my later powers, not that I'd know much of how to use them...)

Jessica could feel something strange was going on. Her skin felt like it was burning. Her tail began to wave around. Wait, tail? Yet something told her to be calm... that this was somehow natural. She closed her eyes, letting herself drift into this new consciousness. Meanwhile, one of the wolves approached her, drawn in by the glow of the silvery mist surrounding her.

Then Jessica opened her eyes again. For the very first time. And one thing was clear.

The wolf was her enemy. 

"Leave... Us... Alone!" Jessica growled, sending a small ball of energy flying toward the wolf. The energy seemed to explode in the wolf's face, and a loud roar could be heard. At the end of the attack, one of them was standing and one wasn't. But the one who fell wasn't the wolf...

Jessica moaned as she collapsed to the ground. Her body felt drained, overexerted... The mist returned to its capsule at the end of the scepter, and all that was left was a weak little girl, laying helplessly on the ground. And the wolf hadn't even placed a claw on her...


----------



## Squirrel

Nanee gaped at Jessica's strength, but was even more surprised at the unscathed wolf. She grasped the staff between her long teeth and swung it at the wolf, though she was easily dodged and knocked to the ground.
"C-crap..." she muttered in frustration. She'd reverted back to a human almost immediately. Nanee clenched her weapon and stood up again. If she could trigger the change again... just one part, maybe that would help. Maybe that would be enough. 

She tried picturing herself with strong, muscular legs and could feel a bitter cold stinging them. Almost instantly, she had the legs of a kangaroo and was momentarily distracted by how odd it looked and how tired she felt. However, the wolf didn't wait for her to attack and bit deeply into her leg. Nanee screamed in pain and without thinking, swung the staff at it. This time, the wolf was struck and lost conciousness instantly. Nanee panted and limped over to Jessica, becoming fully human again. All of that effort and only one wolf had been taken down.
"Are you... _huff_... all right?" she asked Jessica wearily.


----------



## Black Poison

(Sorry for not posting, been busy.)

Ken just stood there watching the events happening around him. What should I do, there’s nothing I can do… he thought as he squeezed his fists. Then he looked at Nanee and Jessica with a bit of sadness in his face but, that quickly went away as a big grin grew across it. “Heh.. I guess I’m only good for a distraction.” He chuckled.  Ken bent forward in a dash position and started to run towards one of the wolfs. Ken was picking up a lot of speed like the ground beneath him allowed him to glide across the terrain. 
When he arrived to the beast’s front paws, Ken jumped into the air as high as he could. Something inside of him called out to the earth, causing the ground to shoot up making stepping stones for him. What is this feeling?...Doing this feels so natural to me but, I don’t get it, I should be freaking out.. He thought to himself. When he got to the last step, he flipped forward and kicked the back of the wolf’s head downward, causing it to kneel down. 
Ken started to fall with his back facing the ground; he closed his eyes and enjoyed this feeling. His body twirled around and he opened his eyes again to see himself plummeting down to the ground, his eyes widen and all of that good feeling went away to 'I am going to die' feeling so quickly, that he got backlash from it. “Ooh Shii..” He yelled. When he was about to hit the ground he closed his eyes, thinking that he is going to die but, luckily for him the ground partly turned into sand; softening some of the impact. He didn’t die nor broke any bones but he did get knocked out…again.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked around, wondering where his help was most needed. After a second he decided that his immediate abilities were best used at close-range, rather than fighting giant wolves. 

"Tai! I'm coming to help you, " Kilik shouted as he charged at Aoryu with ice-katana ready.  Once he reached him, he thrusted his katana quickly at Aoryu, hopefully taking him by surprise.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

sorry i was gone for so long.... I had absolutely no computer access while in New Orleans so there was no way i could post. But im back now so....
___________________________________________________

Hanabi watched the fight unfold before her, deciding whether or not to take part and risk getting killed her first day in.....where ever she was. She leaned against the tree behind her, watching everyone as they struggled to use their new weapons and abilities. Everyone seemed to be getting along fairly well with their abilities, well, all except for Ken, who had been knocked out while Hanabi wasn't paying attention. She tried to hide her worried expression as she ran to his side and dragged him away from all of the commotion. Closing her eyes, she focused what energy she possessed into the palm of her hand and placed it on Ken's forehead. She watched as his eyelids flickered open slowly. "Welcome back hun." She smiled brightly. "You okay?"


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika looked around as the fight began around her. She quietly readied an arrow and pointed it at Aoryu but just when she thought she could get a shot in, Kilik got in the way, attempting to take Aoryu by surprise. Turning to see that a fight with the wolves had also begun she watched as Ken was knocked down in a clever attempt to knock one of the wolves out. '_I'm closer to that battle anyway, might as well help them out instead.'_. Watching closely, she saw that as Ken was knocked out, Hanabi went to him and got him out of the way. 
'_That's good, now I can get a clear shot.'_ She thought as she took several steps over to where Hanabi and Ken sat.
"Is he okay?" she asked as she looked back at Ken as he woke up again. Turning back around she saw that the wolf Ken had attacked was now back on the prowl and it didn't look happy. "Hanabi make sure that Ken doesn't get up for right now, That wolf is looking for him..." she said letting her voice trail off as she raised her bow and arrow again, this time the tip lit on fire the instant she pulled back. It was so.......natural. The blue flame flickered on and off on the arrow until finally, when the aim was right, she shot at the wolf, bringing it down to its side in one shot.
'_Wow, I have good aim.'_ she thought, '_I just hope I don't have to shoot at all these wolves, I'll surely run out of arrows by then._

((( god so many posts, I leave for a day and I come back to a new page XD you people post wayyyy toooooo fasssttt! haha but thats okay. )))


----------



## Black Poison

“…I can really go for a soda, right about now..” He said as he slowly got up. He stared at her and spoke, “Where’d the hell you came from, anyhow?” he grinned and rubbed his head. Owe that one hurt, but strangely I’m ready to try that again.. He thought to himself while he kept on staring at her. “I don’t suppose that wolf went down by my kick, did it? Well I’m sure I gave it a headache” Ken chuckled, then he glanced over at the group; to see how’d they are doing but, he quickly turned back at Hanabi.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"He won't go anywhere just yet." Hanabi replied. "Just get rid of all those bastards." SHe looked over at ken again. "I was watching the entire time. Why do you keep staring at me?"


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

She whispered a quiet thank you to Hanabi as she continued to shoot off arrow after arrow at the wolves, all of which caught fire just as they began to fly. She shot at least two more wolves and the other was already being taken care of so there was no way she could have possibly hit that one. Turning back to Ken and Hanabi she had to laugh. All Ken seemed to want was a soda.
"How's your head Ken, two knock outs in one day, that has to hurt." she said quietly as she loosened her grip on her bow a little, just now realizing how tight it had been.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai continued his assault on Aoryu, thankful that someone had rushed to help him. But Aoryu posessed immense physical and magical strength, and would have no trouble dispatching Tai and Kilik at the same time. Sagoda, however, was a different story. He was busy keeping the wolves at bay with various spells, but every once in a while, he'd fire over a Firaga spell to keep Aoryu from doing too much damage. 

Meanwhile, Tai's body was full of adrenaline. He steadily strated to move faster and faster, his punches more fierce. Aoryu had noticed this slight change in his movements and tried to avoid them, but they were becoming closer to connecting each time. At the same time, there was Kilik attacking him as well. It was getting too dangerous to try and complete the mission like this. He had to do something, and fast.

"Don't even think about it!" Tai shouted, his fist connecting with Aoryu's cheek, sending him back a couple of feet. This time, Tai's fist didn't hurt at all. When he looked down to see if he had damaged his hand to the point of no return, he was shocked. His hand was covered in silver scales that glistened in the sun.

"What the hell...?"


----------



## Black Poison

Ken just moved forward and kissed Hanabi for no reason. He quickly backed away blushing, “uuh.. Don’t ask me why I did that.. Hey you know I’m ready to fight again..” He said as he quickly got up to his feet and ran towards the wolfs again. He looked at Rika and said, "oh yea, my head is fine..Hard as a rock..hehe.." He turned back and got ready for round 2.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

"I can see that." she said as she watched Ken kiss Hanabi and then dash back off to fight the wolves that were, as of a few seconds ago, knocked down for the count. "I don't think you'll have much trouble with them now, but when you do beat them to a pulp bring back my arrows would you?" she said semi-seriously.
'_Rock hard head is right, that boys going to get himself in trouble that way.'_


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi blinked, trying to comprehend what just happened. _Did he just.....kiss me...?_ She shook her head, trying to shake off the blush creeping up her cheeks. Trying to ignore the butterflies in her stomach, she continued to watch the fight until it had ended, leaving everyone breathless. She walked over to Ken, the blush crawling up her face again. "W-why did you...?"


----------



## Black Poison

He looked over at her and spoke, “I don’t know. It seemed like a good idea at the time..” he smirked. “see ya.” He said as he picked up speed again, but this time he’s mostly running away from Hanabi. “come on earth let me control you once again..” he mumbled as he arrived at the front legs again. But this time the beast got smart and was trying to stomp him.


----------



## sakusha_sama

A wave of relief seemed to have passed over the group as Ken returned carrying an armful of arrows. However, the heated battle between Aoryu, Kilik, and Tai raged on.

Aoryu ducked back then suddenly disappeared in a flash of red just as the Tai's silvery fist shot where his face had been. He stepped back gracefully and called, "My apologies for the rest of you. Those of you that are destined to join my side will have to wait until another time...you have another problem on your hands." 

He smirked, noticing Cisele, the girl he had bitten, rising slowly from the ground, swaying left to right. A strange red aura had begun to surround her, crackling and popping with untamed energy. Aoryu smirked smugly, showing off his white fangs, "I'll be back after my puppet has done her damage." With that said, he disappeared in a whirl of black and red.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai was caught off guard by Aoryu's disappearance, but was even more shocked when Cisele suddenly went all berserk.

"Hey, Cisele? You alright, you look a little...strange," he said, trying to piece together everything that was happening in the short time that it had happened.

_Puppet? Damage? That coward can't fight his own battles..._


----------



## sakusha_sama

The surrounding area was eerily silent not even a breeze blowing through the trees. A look of horror crossed Sagoda's face as he noticed Tai walking over to Cisele, "Oi--wait!"

Tai put his hand on Cisele's shoulder and her head snapped up, taking a fraction of a second to stare at him. Her eyes were crimson red, and each eye contained a tiny black cross. 

Slowly, Cisele opened her mouth to reveal a pair of glistening white fangs, "Give me..."

Suddenly, she let out an earsplitting howl and tackled Tai, pinning him to the ground and sniffing at his neck like an animal, "I can smell it...dragon blood...give it to me!"


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

_He left...Wonder what that was all about.Guess I should follow him._ Hanabi smiled and turned to the rest of the group, "I'm gonna go and see where Ken ran off too. I'll be back later." She ran off after him, catching up with him sometime later. "Ran off pretty quick didn't you?" She smiled again.


----------



## Black Poison

Trying to dodge the beasts claws, Darn why can’t I get the earth to make those stepping stones again.. he thought. His eyes widen as he saw Hanabi there, “This isn’t a good place for you, why’d you follow me anyways?” he said as he slid to his right. 
Two stepping stones appeared and Ken used them but he was only able to kick the lower part of the leg of the Wolf. This time he could land on his feet, without hurting himself. “How do we destroy these things?” 
Thinking out loud, while still running around.


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik was startled by that red-haired girl's tackle. _Hmm... must be some kind of new-vampire thing..._

Kilik tried to help Tai by wrestling her off of him with his vampire muscles. "Listen, you need to learn some control, okay? I don't know if you noticed, but I'm a vampire, too. This kind of thing will wear off, but just try to stay calm," Kilik said to her in a mentor-ish kind of way.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica finally woke up and sat up, groaning and looking around. "What happened?" she asked. She saw the one wolf she had been fighting laying on the ground, and wondered if she had done that. Then she saw Nanee nearby, and tried to talk with her, wondering what she saw. "I don't remember much... but it was scary... not as much the wolf, but I could feel something else trying to take control... I don't know what... I ... couldn't handle it, physically or mentally..."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

“Why do you think I followed you?” Hanabi asked, dodging one of the wolves that had decided that she was a threat since she followed Ken. “Don’t worry about that now though. We can talk after we kill the wolves.”  She hissed in pain as the wolf currently attacking her, bit her, leaving several deep (and severely bleeding) cuts on her right forearm.  Hanabi closed her eyes, gathering more energy, different from the energy she used to heal Ken, into the palm of her hand.  
	The energy seemed different; it pulsated a dark purple-black color and formed a small ball in her palm. Hanabi opened her eyes once again, focused on her target, and threw the ball at the wolf, who responded with a howl of pain and fell to the ground, its eyes misted with death. _That takes care of one wolf_, Hanabi thought, watching as Ken finished off the last wolf among them.  She looked down at the bite marks on her arm, and grimaced as the blood pooled at her feet.  “Heh, it looks like I need to improve my fighting skills.” She smiled and looked up at Ken, just as a flicker of true concern crossed his face.


----------



## sakusha_sama

"Get _off_ of me!" Cisele snarled, wrenching her upper arms out of Kilik's grip. She reached for Tai, only to be blocked by Sagoda, who grabbed her arm and wrenched it behind her, "Telling her to calm down isn't going to help. She either needs a dragon's blood, or a master's. It doesn't matter which. Now, Aoryu only gave me a tiny bit, and I'm not sure if it's a trick or not, but..." 

He looked to Tai uneasily, then said in a grave manner. "I'm gonna need you to hold her. She will probably try to bite you, but since you smell like dragon's blood, she'll do whatever you say. Understand me?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai was quite confused that this girl was attacking him. Dragon's blood? Well, this was Dragon World, but he couldn't possibly be a dragon...could he? Things were happening all too fast. The scales, the high-jumping, the fire. Was he really a dragon? Tai shook his head. All questions had to wait. This was now.

"All right," he said, giving a nod towards Sagoda. "I don't even know how I'm a dragon, but whatever it takes to get us out of this situation, I'll do it. What do I have to do?"


----------



## sakusha_sama

"Just--urgh! Jeez!--hold on to her!" he exclaimed, trying to keep the viciously fighting vampire from overtaking him, "You need to be commanding and--argh!--tell her exactly what you want her to do so she can drink your--urgh!--blood. We won't--ow fuck!--let her though." 

Cisele continued to viciously snap her newly formed fangs together, fighting Sagoda's grip on her. With one more roar, she grabbed his arm and flipped him over her head, freeing herself from his clutches and immediately rushing Tai.


----------



## Tai-niichan

As Cisele came rushing towards Tai, some strange instinct kicked in. He grappled her arm, locking it in place. He then proceded to slam her to the ground with brute force.

"That's ENOUGH!" Tai yelled, his voice echoing across the plain.


----------



## sakusha_sama

The force of the throw was enough to daze the newly changed vampire: she took a moment to stare up into Tai's eyes, and for a quick moment, it seemed she had returned to normal. Within seconds however, she hissed furiously and broke her arm free of Tai's grip, then grabbed his head, forcing it towards her so she could bite his neck. However something seemed to click as she looked up into his face, and slowly, her red eyes went dull, completely devoid of any light. She let go of him and lay still, staring at him unflinching,as if waiting for an order.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai recoiled back violently, clutching his neck. The air around him got noticibly hotter, as so the grass around his feet started to singe. He opened his mouth to cry out in pain, but what came out instead was a roar. Simultaneously, the ground at his feet burst into flames in a perfect circle.

"Uh-oh," Sagoda mumbled as he came to. "Protega Ultima!"

The translucent shield covered Tai before the fire became more intense, flying out in various directions, blocked by the shield. Soon after, the fire died down and the shield dissipated, leaving a weary Tai standing.

"So...what do you want me to do?" he asked, struggling to stay conscious.


----------



## Black Poison

Alright she took it down. He thought as he grinned. When he turned around to her remark but then he saw the pool of blood and Ken ran towards her. Studying the bite wounds, “yea you do…Are you alright?” he said as he wonder what to do with a wound like that.


----------



## sakusha_sama

Sagoda blinked, surprised he was alright. "Don't worry about it too much, it's obvious you are in no condition to be dealing with a changeling vampire. I just need to..."

He moved quickly to where Cisele was, seeing the aura starting to crackle about her again. Sagoda leaned over her and tilted her headback, struggling to get the stopper on the small bottle that Aoryu had given him open. "Dammit! Okay, I do need your help. Keep her from attacking us. It's easy, just try to be soothing. Trust me on this, _no one else here_ can possibly do it."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I think so...." She replied, trying to hide the pain in her voice. "I can't get it to stop bleeding!" She ripped off a piece of her skirt and handed it to Ken. "Will you help me tie this?" She asked, still trying to hide her pain, but failing dismally.


----------



## Black Poison

“Yea sure, this might hurt a bit.” He said as he wrapped the cloth around her arm and tightens it. She should quit acting like it doesn’t hurt, she’s not fooling anyone.. He thought. He put his hand on her back and spoke, “Come on, let’s get you to the rest of the group. I need to help out Tai since the wolfs are down.”


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Quick to change the subject aren't you?" She asked. "I still want to know why you....kissed me...." She blushed and lowered her voice to barely above a whisper.


----------



## Tai-niichan

"I'm too spent to be anything else," Tai replied with a heaving sigh. "Cisele? Mind coming here?"


----------



## sakusha_sama

The redhaired girl got up obdiently and walked over to him, kneeling down in a respectful manner in front of him.

Sagoda sighed with relief and carefully grabbed her jaw, opening her mouth. As he moved to undo the stopper of the bottle, Cisele promptly bit down on his finger. Hard. 

"Ow!" Sagoda hissed, shaking his hand slightly, "That _hurt!_"


----------



## Black Poison

“I..I really don’t think this is the time for that topic, you need to rest up.. We don’t you passing out due to blood loss..” he said as he looked away. I’m really not good at this sort of stuff, I hope she’ll bring this up later.. He thought as he scratched his head. Ken looked over at Rika, “You doing alright over there?” he yelled.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I won't pass out. I'm not weak." She replied, stumbling as she did so.  "I just want to know why!"


----------



## Tai-niichan

((I wish you'd quit with the one-liners. It's annoying.))

Tai reluctantly chuckled at the sight.

"Don't make me laugh, it hurts," he said, smiling weakly. "Cisele, don't bite him, he's trying to help."


----------



## sakusha_sama

(XP Sorry. Cut me some slack, I don't usually rp like this.)

"Open wide" Sagoda muttered, finally uncorking the bottle. "This is gonna burn the hell out of you, trust me. The first taste of strong blood for me was horrible."

He turned to Tai, and muttered, "Before you ask..." then pulled back his cheek, revealing a pair of small fangs. "I'm only half though...my mother was a vamp and my father was human." 

After the word 'mother' he glanced down at Cisele uneasily, then turned back to Tai. "I'm not sure how this is going to react. In a way, this could prove my theory about her...I'm going to need your help. Hold onto her hand, would you? Give her something to hold on to, because the pain of the master's blood the first time is enough to make you feel like you're going to die."


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Not you, stupid.))

"So...you're one of them, too," Tai replied, too tired to even comprehend what was going on. "So what does that make me? I mean, I don't even know how I can do these things, and before...before I was just a regular kid..."


----------



## sakusha_sama

(XD Right. So knew that.)

"From what I've seen, it looks like you're a dragon. I'm not sure yet, we'll have to test out your powers--all of your powers" he took a look back at the surrounding group. "Speaking of which, stand back. This won't be pretty"

Sagoda took a deep breath then poured the blood down Cisele's throat. 

((Ooh, that would be such a great place to end a chaptered story XD but it's not. Have to continue. Must resist cliffhanger XD))

The plain was eerily silenced for a moment; that was interrupted by a bloodcurdling scream. Cisele thrashed under Sagoda and Tai's tight grip, the fangs in her mouth retracting then suddenly growing longer. There was a bright flash of light, and both boys covered their eyes to avoid being blinded. 

When that cleared, thick tendrils of smoke began to wind through the plain, blocking out the light of the sun. Slowly, Cisele sat up, although it was difficult to see through the smoke. 

Sagoda squinted, trying to clear the air with a wind spell. It took a moment to see that she was standing, and looked a hell of a lot different than before. 

Standing before him was Cisele, but completely different--she looked older, possibly in her twenties in her human years, and wore a short black dress that showed off every curve of her body. There was a pair of small dragon-like wings coming out of her back, and the length of her ruby red pigtails had gone from her shoulders to her hips. The woman smiled evilly, revealing long pearly white fangs. "Well, well, well, if it isn't the newest Dragon Squad." 

She walked out past the stunned group and took a look around them, gloved hands folded together behind her back. "Hmm...it seems many of you have the potential to join my side..." 

She turned to her left, revealing a tattoo shaped like the yin half of a yin yang circle on her shoulder. "Perhaps I should take one of you with me..."

Cisele turned around to see Sagoda gritting his teeth and gripping his staff tightly. Her eyes drifted from him to Tai, and a small look of surprise crossed her face. "You must be _his_ reincarnation."

She walked up and grabbed his chin, looking deeply into his eyes. "Seems that way. Well, if that's the case, you're just another hopeless Yang fool." 

With a scoff, she let go of him, then returned to the larger group, a grin on her face. "Well, well, how many of you feel it? You feel stronger just being around me. You can look at your comrades and see the life they choose isn't for you. You want power. And on the Yin side, you will recieve it. Think about it." 

The pseudo-Cisele leaned backwards, arms crossed, and waited for the chaos to unfold. 


(Kufufufu~how's that for a long post, Tai?! XD I was listening to the Vampire Knight ending them the whole time I wrote this X3)


----------



## Tai-niichan

This newcomer had the essence of evil just pouring out of her. Tai had to bite his lip to keep from growling. He was seemingly attracted to this woman, but at the same time, deeply repulsed. 

"Sagoda! What's happening? First she's an innocent woman, and now this!" he said frantically.

(Pft, nothing I can say, I don't feel like posting.)


----------



## Leviathan

((BET YOU DIDN'T THINK I'D BE POSTING AGAIN, EH?! Been having an unfortunate case of writer's block lately, and just look at what happened.))

_How convenient that this stuff fits me perfectly._ Though the shade was only hanging on his back at the moment, the gauntlets and boots fit Kessian quite well. Though it appeared that, in his absence (lolz), whatever the others had been up to was already over. Bodies of wolf-like creatures reminiscent of the ones they had previously encountered in the other world were littered around. Further ahead, his own group didn't appear to be doing too well either. Many of them were lying around injured or unconscious, but he also noticed that all of them appeared to have changed in some way, just like he had. Those that were conscious all seemed to have their attention at the same place, ahead at...

"Whoa, who's that?" was the best comment Kessian could say about the woman in front of him. Everything about her just screamed "evil"; the hair, the clothes, and of course those wings. Yet something about her was familiar. _Wasn't she one of those kids that rode in the bus? Jeez, no one else had such a dramatic change._ There was one boy at the head of the little group - he appeared to be the most shocked of them all - and next to him was that man in the cloak. _I think it's time for some answers,_ thought Kessian as he walked up to the stranger and said quite plainly, "Okay, what the hell is going on here? Why have we - normal teenage kids, for crying out loud - been brought here, against our free will, and are now being shoved into a life or death situation in some twisted fairy tale land?!"


----------



## sakusha_sama

(Welcome back! XD) 

A small smirk curled over the woman's face as she walked up to Kessian, taking calm strides as the group stepped back. "Why were you brought here? Oh, it may not have been your will, kiddies, but it's in your blood. Take this--" she touched her hand to her heart, "--interesting little _container_ I had. It was not choice that she came here, but fate. The same goes for all of you. And by the way, you're anything but _normal_. Haven't you noticed it?"

Cisele began to walk up and down the line of teenagers, studying each one as she went, "These powers you're feeling have been dormant in you your entire life. Some of you may be gifted with it at random-some, like this body, were born with the soul of one of us inside of them." 

Slowly, she looked to Sagoda. "And you would know all about that, wouldn't you, Sagoda?"

Her tone was innocent and dripping with honey; he gritted his teeth together and looked away. "Maybe I do, maybe I don't."

"Oh, I think you do, _darling._" A shadow crossed Cisele's face as she murmured out of earshot to the majority of the group, "Sealing your own mother away into the human world?" 

Sagoda growled, "You killed Dad! You were too powerful for your own good!" 

Cisele looked away, her bangs hiding her expression. A chuckle came out of her lips, and within moments it turned to full on laughter, "That was only the beginning of the whole thing, darling. I'm back, and stronger than you would believe."

She spread her arms wide, grinning at the group maliciously, "Darkness has overtaken this world. Join me for that power you've always desired."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica stared at what became of the girl, Cisele. Everything about her screamed 'evil.' Even though the sight frightened her, for some reason, though, Jessica could not take her eyes off her. She suddenly felt something grasp inside of her, as if it was trying to break free. Jess clutched her chest and made a sudden moan. But then it settled down... or so she thought.

_Go to her.._ Jess could hear the voice loud and clear, inside her own mind. She stood up and started to approach Cisele, continuing to stare, not even blinking. It's not like she even wanted to... she just... had to. Jessica uttered in a small, weak voice.

"Help... me..."


----------



## Black Poison

When Cisele said the word 'power', it echoed in his hear. _ I want to be able to use these powers of mine no, I want to be the best warrior here.. _ He thought to himself as he looked around at everyone else.
After a while of deciding of what to do Ken finally walked up to Cisele and spoke, “How much power do you guarantee? I will take everything that the Yin as to offer..”
His face started to show a slight grin. Ken glanced back at Rika and Hanabi, _They may not take the same path as me but…I need to do this.. _ He thought then he looked back at Cisele.


----------



## sakusha_sama

She looked from Jessica to Ken, deep red eyes practically boring into them both. A small smile crossed her face as she brushed two delicate fingers against Jessica's cheek, "Hmm, help you? It seems as though the spirit inside of you is a rather strong one." 

Abruptly, she moved onto Ken, studying him carefully, "And you...hmm...interesting..." 

Cisele stepped backwards a little, eyes wandering over the group, "Any other takers? I'm afraid I'll have to kill the rest of you. Too bad."

((Okay, obviously, if you signed up to be a Yin, this is your chance to join in. >D Yay evil people!))


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked around at the group, and sighed, with a bit of a chuckle. _These fools, they don't know what they're getting themselves into here. It's so typical. The Evil Side is the cool side, yet again... But I've always been a dork anyway. Besides, just because I'm a vampire, doesn't mean I'm evil, and I'll show everyone._

"If you're going to kill the good guys, then you can start with me, because I'll never join you!" Kilik emphasized, "never, " with more volume. He said it pretty aggresively, and as soon as he said it, he felt a sudden fear flow through him. 

_Why did I do that...?_


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika looked back towards Cisele. Putting her arrows back into the bag and throwing it over her shoulder she listened to everyone talk about evil and power. '_Cisele's offering us.....power? I......want to be....powerful.'_ Rika thought as she walked towards where Ken, Jessica and Cisele stood.

"I'll join you. The promise of power seems.....intrieging." She said as she stood beside Ken and watched as Cisele studied over the others. '_I wonder if doing this is in my best interest....but I know that power will be needed if I am to survive here...'_ Rika thought as she continued to stand silent beside the others, looking back at the group.


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Well, Yangs, time to join my side! ^_^))

Sagoda sighed. "I guess this is how it is, huh," he said, shaking his head. "Anyone who wishes to stand against the forces of the wolves that attacked you will come over here."

Before the words even left Sagoda's mouth, Tai had already made his decision.

"I'll stand alongside Sagoda and Kilik. There's no way I can even think about being on the other side," he said, the fatigue starting to fade despite the massive fighting he'd done minutes before. "If you know what's best you'll join us, not them."


----------



## sakusha_sama

A sinister chuckle escaped the vampire's lips as she pit her hands on her hips (lol it rhymes XD), "Are you serious? Such tough talk for such a little boy. The Yang side is _hopeless_. Especially since their toughest warrior was not only in love with a Yin...but now he's reincarnated in the form of a _teenager._" 

She spat the last word, something pained in her red eyes. Cisele crossed her arms and growled, "I would watch your mouth, twerp. Sagoda isn't stronger than me."


----------



## Leviathan

"Chosen by...fate?" Kessian rolled the words around in his mind. _We had no choice in this matter? Destined to be taken from our lives with little hope of ever returning? We're only human..._ But then again, maybe they were like him; not quite what they seemed to be. They were like the creatures of this world. _Then why are we needed here? This evil chick is waging battle against the cloaked man. This man...he brought us here._

"Ha...hahaha!" All of a sudden Kessian was laughing, rather disturbingly so for that matter. "You speak of fate and destiny? All such petty words." The rant continued as he began to walk forward. "The story can only be told by the decisions of its author, but when the author can't continue and allows himself to be influenced by others, meaning is lost and the plot is twisted. The weak cannot prosper and are open to manipulation by those who are stronger. This is the basis of living in all worlds, and the rule that we have all allowed ourselves to succumb to." Now he stopped next to Cisele, and turned back to face the people who had been with him until now. "People are only able to choose their stories when they have power. Only with power can we become what we have always wanted!"

And then Kessian did something that he thought he would never have to do. He took off the gauntlet he had so treasured (Even though, y'know, he just got it. Okay, I've completely run out of ideas, gotta wrap this up.) so that his hand was visible to everyone. "This world can tell us who we really, but we will learn nothing if we can't live to see this through." Kessian pointed a scaly finger at Sagoda and said, dripping with hate, "This man took us from our world! He is the one who stole our lives away! It is because of him that we have become slaves to uncertainty!"

((End of madness. Now let's get some more yang responses.))


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

_He's going to  her side...? I don't know...._ Hanabi looked over at the others, wondering which side they had chosen. She sighed and looked over at the older Cisele. Without saying anything, she walked over to Cisele and nodded. "I've made my choice." _All my life i've been powerless...Its time to change that_ "I want power. It seems my element is darkness after all...." She looked back at the group who had chosen to remain with Sagoda. "Sorry Tai." She smiled and turned her back on the rest.


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai closed his eyes, biting his lip. All these people he'd met, and now most of them were...retreating to the other side. He rose his head, a different look in his eyes. Instead of sadness, there was anger in them. 

_I see...so you, all of you, are now my enemies..._, he thought with a sigh, then shook his head. 

"Fine. Be that way. You are now all my enemies."

((By the way, here is a sneak peek of what Tai looks like later in the story :D  Ryuu Tai (without wings)))


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"I think we all realize that Tai, none of us are that thick-headed." Hanabi replied smoothly. "Unfortunately for you, this shot all the chances you ever had of getting me to be your girlfriend." She smiled. "You're a little to young for me anyway." _Ken on the other hand..... He looks to be about my age..._


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele chuckled to herself, shaking her head. "It's a crying shame. I would've liked to be on the same side as him for once." 

"Well then," she smirked back at her now fairly well sized group, "We should be off. Master Yin will be charmed, I'm sure."

She floated up in the air, hands over her head. A quick range motion of her arm brought a tonfa sliding out from under her forearm, and she hit the edge of it, extending the small handheld weapon into a tall staff. "Now then, I suppose I'll have to use Warpaga to get you all out of here..."

The redheaded woman flapped her wings twice, then paused, turning back to Sagoda, "I'm glad to see you've grown up so well...and you..."  She looked down at Tai, disgust ringing in her red eyes, "Can't believe you would stoop so low as to be reincarnated as this..._brat_. "


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Kilik looked around and sighed. "Fighting will solve nothing. This woman has promised you power, and at what cost? I can't stand it when man turns against their fellow man..."

A small tear formed in Kilik's eye, but was blinked back quickly. "I refuse to kill, but trust me, all of you will hate the day you betrayed us." He decided that he would keep his vampire form out 24/7, now.

_I must be ready at all times._


----------



## Black Poison

Ken looked towards Tai, “Train hard Tai, so the next time we meet it’ll be..fun.” He said with a grin, ready for a fight. I don’t care what it takes, I’m going to be the best yin warrior that this world has ever seen.. he thought as he looked around seeing who is on his side.


----------



## Tai-niichan

That had done it. Tai's anger, fatigue and pain had all reached a boiling point. The temperature had started to rise throughout the area noticibly, and energy crackled around Tai. He was finding it really hard to let it all go; he didn't want to hurt them, but it looks like there was no choice. The only thing that kept him from releasing the newfound power he had was the fact that he had no idea what he was fighting for and against. The only reason he was angry was a part of him inside invoked all his anger. 

"Call me a brat one more time, I _dare_ you," Tai growled, shaking his head. There was only a sliver of control left inside him and it was slipping really fast. "It'll be the very last thing you do."


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica lowered her head and turned to face the Yang group. "I'm sorry..." she whispered, closing her eyes and holding her scepter close to her so that the end of it rested on her chin. "I need to discover... who I really am..."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele quirked an eyebrow, then chuckled to herself, looking down at the furious teen. "You never did have any self control. B. R. A. T. Braaaaaaaaa~at. Can I make it any clearer for ya, half pint?"


----------



## Tai-niichan

((Heh, I've decided to make an unscheduled appearance.))

Tai balled his fists and growled deeply. He had said the words. Now it was time to back them up. Suddenly, silver flames ingulfed him, swirling rapidly. When the flames cleared, there was an older Tai standing there. He had longer hair and his right eye was covered with bangs. His entire body was not visible due to the cloak he was wearing, though part of his face was visible. There was a sneer on his face as he looked over the bunch of Yins. His eyes soon came to a stop on Cisele.

"Well, well, well, look who it is," 'Tai' said, almost with a chuckle. "It's you, and I see you're leading them once more."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi sighed and watched as Tai changed forms. _Damn, does everybody here have split personalities?!_ "So who the hell are you exactly?" Hanabi asked, eyeing the 'new' Tai curiously. "First she changes and now you."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele bristled slightly, red eyes narrowed at the newly formed man. "Oh, so 'it's you' is the only greeting I get after seventy years away? Such a shame. We used to be _so_ close." 

(I'd write more but I can't think of anything! >< Sorry niichan!)


----------



## Tai-niichan

'Tai's' eye rested on Hanabi with ferocity.

"Shut up, or I'll rip out your heart and feed it to you," he said, his voice full of contempt. "You're lucky I decided to grace your filthy existence with a response."

His desposition suddenly changed in the blink of an eye from ferocious to uncaring. Not that it was much of a change.

"Heh, that was before you, y'know," 'Tai' shrugged, his left eye resting on Cisele. "I can't really believe you expect me to greet you all happy."


----------



## sakusha_sama

"I wasn't really." Cisele casually walked up to him and flicked his forehead. "Have you lost control over that irritating full-form already? I hate him, he's such a stick in the mud." 

She sighed dramatically, then abruptly turned back to her group. "But, this is no time for kissing and making up, I need to take these warriors back to Master Yin. So if you'll excuse me..."


----------



## Tai-niichan

'Tai' scowled. "Oh, no you don't," he said, gripping her by the shoulder. His right eye was visible for a split second, then disappeared behind his hair. His wristband was black and circled with spikes. There came a subtle but deep growling from him. "You aren't going anywhere."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele scoffed. "Come on, Tai. I'm not the weak little girl that I used to be. Let. Me. Go." 

Her eyes started to turn a darker red and an ominous wind blew through the clearing. Cisele put her hand on top of his and growled, "I haven't eaten in days. I'm not in the mood."


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai flipped his hair to reveal his right eye: dragon-like with silver scales around his eyelids. 

"You really think I'm going to just let you walk away without a fight?" he scoffed back, almost laughing in a mocking fashion. "This time, you're mine."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele rolled her eyes. "I've heard that out of your mouth before. Do you honestly think I can still join you on your side? All these years and you're still a hopeless fool."


----------



## Tai-niichan

"Want to put your money where your mouth is?" Tai retorted, his right eye glowing. "Why don't you fight me, here and now? Or else you're a coward, just like you were before."


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele growled and clenched her fists, "I'd love to. I've been wanting a proper reunion."

She hit the end of her staff into the ground, splitting it into the two pieces of her tonfa. Grabbing both in one hand, she assumed a fighting position and hissed, "Bring it on, dragon boy. I am not and have never been afraid of you."


----------



## Tai-niichan

Tai grinned from behind his cloak. "Good," he said, the glow in his eye increasing. "Seeing that I don't have my sword, it looks like I'll be barehanded. Oh well. I like the feel of your body anyhow."

He cracked his knuckles, crouching into position.

"Ready, vampy chick?"


----------



## sakusha_sama

(Oh god, they just reunited and they're already talking innuendo. XD) 

Cisele snarled, tightening her grip on her tonfa. "Bring it on, dragon boy. I can take anything you throw at me."


----------



## Tai-niichan

(Yes. Yes they are.)

"Then catch this!" Tai said, pulling the mouth of his cloak back with one hand. He breathed in, then spewed large silver flames directly at Cisele, aiming to incinerate her directly.


----------



## sakusha_sama

Cisele 'tsk-ed' and held out her hands in front of her and calling, "Aquaga!" 

Water shot up from her hands, towering over her and protecting her as the flames shot into it, sending steam sizzling into the air. Cisele grunted against the brunt of the attack and pushed her arms forward, sending powerful jets of water forward towards him. 

(Tai used Fire blast! Cisele evaded the attack! Cisele used hydro pump! XD)


----------



## Tai-niichan

(Shouldn't it Be: Tai used Fire Blast. Tai's attack missed! Foe Cisele used Hydro Pump! Foe Cisele's attack missed!)

Tai growled as he leaped out of the way of the spell. He leaped high in the air and seemed to hang there for a while. 

"C'mon, Cise-chaaa~n. Is that all you got, a couple of spells?" he laughed, spiraling down in a nosedive straight for Cisele.


----------



## sakusha_sama

"Don't call me -chan!" snapped the vampire, leaping out of the way as his impact shattered the ground below. She quickly lunged forward and swung her tonfa at him, narrowly missing his face, "You'll pay for that!"


----------



## Leviathan

((What happened to everyone?))

Back. And forth. Then back again. Ooh, that was a fancy move on dragon-boy's part. _Jeez, how long are they going to do this for?_ Kessian couldn't help but wonder. That boy who was so confident about the Yang side had suddenly undergone his own transformation and was now fighting against the vampire girl. Although, his mind also seemed to have changed as well; there was so much raw anger pouring from him that the air was actually getting warmer. Someone should probably try to intervene, but it was very unlikely any of them would be able to do much at the moment.

_But then again, isn't this just proving my point?_ he thought as he began to sit down and lay back, adjusting the bamboo shade to cover his head while he was on the ground. _Because they were weak as humans, they allow themselves to be controlled by the voices inside their heads, becoming something they are not, all for the sake of power. There is no good or evil, only differences in power and a need to abuse that difference, that's their problem is._ As Kessian closed his eyes, he wasn't aware of the ever-so-slight pulsing sensation that had come upon his warped arm again.

_"You're one to talk..."_


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Jessica stepped back, wary of the two combatants attacks. She just stared for a while... their movements and attacks becoming like a daze to her. Back and forth they went, each powering up and attacking with everything they had, but with neither seeming to land a direct hit. It was giving her a headache. And that's when she snapped...

Jess used her free hand and grabbed the side of her forehead in apparent pain, closing her eyes and gritting her teeth. Then a moment later, however, her eyes shot open and she spoke. But her eyes this time shone a bright, solid glowing red, and her voice displayed a commanding new presence.

"Enough! Now is not the time!" Jessica raised her scepter to her head, though out a foot and a half from her body, and suddenly the crystal on it glowed in two halves... one glowing a bright white, the other a black void. Mist shot out from the crystal from both sides, colored white or black depending on the side. The mist began to swirl around itself, spinning faster and faster, and glowing brighter, until it was a nearly solid silver. Jessica stared at the two combatants angrily.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"well, there's nothing to do now except watch.until this is over." Hanabi sighed and settled on a patch of moss. "we could be here for a while." She continued to watch the fight as no progress was made. Dodging, attacking, then dodging again. She sighed and gathered some energy in the palm of her hand and began to play with it. "Nothing to do but wait...."


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

"I do believe your right, Hanabi." Rika said as she sat down beside Hanabi on the moss. "What do you think their deal is? I can't help but wonder what started this bad blood." She said quietly as she untied the Bow and arrows from her back and sat them back on the ground, far enough away to not seem like a threat but close enough that she could use them if she needed. She watched as Hanabi played with an energy ball in her hand. '_Wonder if I can.........Nahh...'_


----------



## Kali the Flygon

(yay, I've been ignored... so much for trying to stop the fight and getting back to the storyline.. *grumbles*)


----------



## Grinning Calamity

(lol)

Kilik was fascinated by the battle between Tai and Cisele, and the transformations.

_I wonder if I could do that?_

He looked down at his hands, where a few ice shards began to form.

_I have power, but I need to learn how to use it. And I'll do it without turning evil. Still..._

He looked back at the battle in front of him.

_They're amazing. Maybe my, "Previous life," was strong, too. I wish I could talk to him. The things he could teach me..._


----------



## Tai-niichan

(Not to worry, the fight is part of the storyline XD)

Tai's right eye held no problems in reading Cisele's movements. To him, she was moving a lot slower than he was. 

"Missed me, missed me, now ya gotta kiss me!" he teased in singsong, dodging another blow to his head. "Man, you are quite slow....what have you been doing all this time we were away? I'm pretty sure you weren't practicing, as shown in your movements."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

(hey don't feel bad that you're being ignored. My character is being ignored in the original D.world so.....*coughtoobusywritingsextodevelopmycharactercough*)  

Hanabi looked at Rika. "I don't think i met you before. Name's Hanabi! ^^" She smiled and divided the energy ball into smaller ones and began to bounce them off one another. "Nice to meet you!" She replied as the other introduced herself.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

"Nice to meet you as well...or meet you properly rather. I met you earlier when you gave us a ride." Rika said as she watched Hanabi continue to mess with energy she had formed in her hands. She looked down at her hand and then back to Hanabi. "That's interesting.. the energy I mean. How'd you do that?" She asked curiously.


----------



## sakusha_sama

(*cough*ohshutupHana,thatwasasidestoryandit'syourfaultyoudidn'twritelikewedid*cough*
XD)

Cisele snarled, feinting right and throwing a punch. "Don't mock me you stupid dragon! I'll turn you into a trophy for Aoryu-danna!"


----------



## Tai-niichan

(*coughiagreewithneechanitsnotourfaultyouneverwroteanythingandbesidesitsnotlikeyoudidntwanttojointhefuncough*)

Tai grinned as he aimed a kick at Cisele's head.

"Man, this has got to be the easiest thing I've done in the last seventy-five years," he said. "Fighting you without using any hands is more fun then using them...not that I need them, of course."


----------



## sakusha_sama

(*cough*exactlyitwasoriginallyyouandTaithatstartedwritingsexremember?iwasntinvolvedinit*cough*)

An odd blush crossed the vampire's cheeks and she growled, "Shut the hell up!", dodging his foot and leaping up in the air, then landing a few feet back. 

Cisele drew herself up fully, the light in her pupils slowly draining out with her anger, "Excuse me for being sucked into the damn human world by _my own son._"


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

(*cougheverytimeiwantedtowriteyouwerealwaysinthemiddleofsomethingimportantandihadtowaitcough*
*takes deep breath* *coughsoiwaitedandwaitedforyoutofinishandyouneverdidsoimstuckwithanunderdevelopedcharactercough*)

"Honestly, i don't know how i'm doing it. I just am..."  Hanabi replied. "Comes naturally I suppose." She sighed and fell backwards, staring up at the sky. " This fight is never going to end is it?" 

(i've got writer's block right now so im sorry there isnt much written...)


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

(I've got writer's block too; But luckily for us niichan made up a fight so we dont have to do much right now ^^ yay! **extreme sarcasm**)

"Probably not anytime soon anyway.." Rika said as she watched Hanabi go down to look up at the sky. "And I suppose that must be your natural talent here....as for mine I haven't discovered it yet..." She said trailing off as she looked down at her hands. Focusing her energy towards their centers small balls of fire sprang up, but she wasn't burned.
'_Interesting.......and quite....cool.'_ She thought to herself as she began to toss the fire around in her hands, trying her hardest to not drop them in the field and set fire to the beautiful grass.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"You'll find your talent, don't worry. Everyone is good at something." Hanabi smiled. "Careful with the fire..." Hanabi looked over at the small ball of fire in Rika's hand nervously. Looking away, she continued to watch the other two fight.


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

((What happened?! I left for a day or two and the thread went dead. :[))

"Yes, I suppose we all do have our special talents." Rika said as she continued to mess around with the fire she held in her hands. Making it into one ball she began to toss it back and forth between her hands as she continued to watch the fight.


----------



## Leviathan

((I think it probably has something to do with the fact that Tai and Sakusha-sama haven't been online for a few days, thus there's no way for the plot to continue.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon

(well, I'm just going to wait for them to finish their little scene then, since there's nothing I can do to help. Wake me up when we're finally transported.)


----------



## sakusha_sama

(Okay, so since somebody *cough* who's name starts with a T and ends with an I, not that I'm mentioning any names, *tai* told me wasn't gonna be online for a while, I am ABRUPTLY ENDING THE FIGHT SCENE XD We need to get back to the actual plot.)

Cisele suddenly turned away from Tai, the cold look in her eyes returning. "I have no interest in you anymore. Take your pathetic forces with you."

The redhaired woman took a step towards her group, flapping out her wings and returning her two tonfa to a their original shape, a long staff. "All of you that are coming with me! Come here."

She hit her staff once on the ground and murmured, "Protega" under her breath as a blue shield surrounded the newly formed group. "Grab ahold of me if you want to live."

(okay ^^ plot lives again XD Yin peoples, I'm taking you away so we can plan our little coup~*kukuku*)


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

Hanabi stood up and took hold of Cisele as they transported. "So, where exactly are we?" She asked as she looked at the change in scenery. 

The trees nearby grew closer together and were gnarled and ominous looking. Soft noises seemed to be coming from somewhere within the trees, almost as if they could whisper to one another. The clearing that stood before them seemed almost out of place compared to the forest behind them. The meadow was the green of the grass on the first day of spring and a small cluster of cherry blossom trees grew off toward the far end next to the treeline. West of the cherry trees stood a large castle which looked like it was made of granite or some other black stone. 

"Is that it over there?" Hanabi asked, nodding towards the black castle. "Its giving off an evil enough aura...."


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Rika stood a few seconds after Hanabi and grabbed hold of Cisele so that she could be transported as well.

"Evil enough is an understatement..." Rika mummbled as she began to feel the pure evil that was radiating from around the castle.

[yay its back! (:]


----------



## Leviathan

((I was going to wait until someone came over to wake up Kessian, but that would take too long and by now I really just want to get this over with.))

Maybe the presence of this evil woman had caused him to have a bad nightmare, or maybe the crackling barrier of energy around the immediate area had disturbed him, but whatever the case, Kessian woke up with a jolt. Tilting up the shade, he observed that everyone was starting to huddle together around the dark-Cisele, and the landscape outside the unexplained forcefield was distorting and changing. Given the newest set of bizarre conditions, Kessian only had one thing to say: "Heeeeeeeey...this isn't Vegas. This isn't Vegas at _all_."

As he stood up, strangely feeling more drained than rested, he figured, "When in a freaky unknown world, do what everyone else is doing." He too came closer to the congregated youths, wondering what kind of living hell they had just gotten themselves into.

((God, the quality of this post is so pathetic. -_-; ))


----------



## sakusha_sama

"This is Minarya, the Yin stronghold" Cisele stretched out gracefully and held out her free hand to the large castle. "Boy, when I take this place over I'm giving it a facelift. It's so boring."

Suddenly, the redhaired woman stiffened, feeling a prescence behind her. Whirling around, she saw none other than Aoryu, his hands in his pockets, "Are these the new recruits?"

Cisele bowed, nodding, "Yes, Aoryu-danna."

"Hmm. And are they going to help us with our plan?" asked the boy, looking over them with disdain, "They seem weak."

"All they require is a little training, danna." Cisele huffed, "Don't doubt my instincts. But I would pay special attention to this one..."

She walked up to Jessica and put a hand on her shoulder, "The dragon spirit inside her is ridiculously strong."

"I see..." Aoryu suddenly drew himself up and said in a firm voice, "I am Aoryu, a master vampire as well as a Commander in the Yin army. I expect nothing less that absolute respect from all of you. Do you understand?"


----------



## Kali the Flygon

As they appeared at the Yin stronghold, Jessica looked around, amazed at her surroundings. "Wow... this is nothing like home..." Her eyes stopped when she saw the new presence, Aoryu. She flinched when she suddenly felt the evil lady's hand on her shoulder, looking up to her and only speaking one word. "... Really?" _This is all getting to be too much... but I have no choice. If I want to learn who or what I really am... They will only help me with that if I do as they say..._ She bowed her head to Aoryu. "I understand. It's nice to meet you, sir. My name is Jessica."


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

"Commander huh?" Hanabi looked at Aoryu, unfazed by his personality. "Well, Its nice to meet you. Name's Hanabi." She looked away, slightly bored by all of the formalities. She formed another ball of energy in her hands and started to play with it once again. _It feels like this energy is the same as the energy surrounding the castle..._


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

Arriving at the stronghold, Rika was a bit uninterested by everything that was happening. Looking at Aoryu as he spoke she sensed that he would be a good leader, but not someone to mess with.

"Alright, commander, you've got my respect. Rika's the name." she said as she looked around the castle with a bit of curiousity, flinching a little when she felt a small change in energy as Hanabi began to play with her energy ball again.


----------



## sakusha_sama

"Excellent. Cisele, have you informed them of the plan yet?" Aoryu responded, turning back to the redhead. 

Cisele shook her head, saying in almost a submissive voice, "No, Aoryu-danna..."

"Take care of it. I expect better out of you."

"Yes sir..." she mumbled, then turned back to the group. "Alright, listen up. The leaders at the head of the Yin regime are becoming far too powerful, so much as they're becoming arrogant. One intelligent move by the Yang and it's over-we'll lose everything."

Cisele dug through her pockets and produced a folded picture. She smoothed it out carefully and revealed the face of an orc-like creature, wearing a breastplate with the Yin symbol on it. Beside him was an impossibly evil looking man with jet black hair and white eyes. "The one on the left is Commander Zeki. He is the leader of the Yin army, and our main target. He's nothing but brawn for the forces, and he thinks he's all that and more."

"The man on the right is none other than Yin himself. He too has begun to become power-crazed, which is why Aoryu-danna cares to take his place. All of us serve him, but at the same time we've all grown to hate him. He's the second target. Any questions so far?"

(phew, that was a long post XD i'm trying to get the mechanics of the coup going. BTW, can anyone guess why Cisele calls Aoryu Aoryu-danna? (No guesses from Hana or Tai, you guys already know. XD) ))


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

(*coughpuppetmastercough*)

"So we're trying to get rid of the leaders because they're too power hungry? Is that right?" Hanabi asked. "Sounds like fun. When do we start?" Hanabi followed Cisele into the castle, looking at all of the old paintings that adorned the walls. She paused, looking at one in particular. "...Whats a painting of my mother doing here?"

Hanabi listened carefully as Cisele explained about the castle's original owner and how they had died some time ago, leaving the castle under the care of the Yin leaders.  "So...my mother was a shape shifter and now I am too?" _Dad told me she died in a fire....Now what do I go home and tell him? I can't just say 'hey dad, you lied to for the first eighteen years of my life. How come you never told me that mom was a shape shifter?' I can't be that forward..._ She shook her head and fell silent, continuing to listen to Cisele as she explained who the various leaders are and how to kill them.


----------



## Leviathan

((MASTER OF PUPPETS!! *shot*))

If Cisele was evil, then this new guy had to be the devil incarnate. So powerful was the aura he exerted by just standing there that Kessian almost felt like he was going to be sick. He couldn't even begin to imagine how powerful this king they were talking about was. _Well, there's no turning back now,_ he thought as he glanced around at the twisted trees and the ominous castle in the distance. _Why do the villains always have to have their lair in these gloomy places?_ He felt that faint pulse in his arm again, but moved it to the back of his mind when he turned to face this Aoryu character. "Now, wait, shouldn't we put our primary focus on the king? If this commander is really as dull as you make him out to be, it should be easy to manipulate him once his current master is gone, and he'd be a force to be reckoned with when we're fighting against the Yang."


----------



## sakusha_sama

(LOL YES *squee*)

Cisele was oddly silent as Aoryu looked upon Kessian with a twitch of a sneer. "Thanks for your _input,_ but I'm not interested. This plan will go as I command. Cisele, take them into the castle and find them lodging, understand?"

"Yes sir" the redhead replied, then waved a hand over her shoulder, motioning for the group to follow her as she walked forward.

The small group entered the castle and took in the surroundings. It was surprisingly light for an evil hideout, long arched windows letting the light from the hovering full moon bleed through to the mahogany floors. Paintings decorated the smooth walls, and surprisingly, there was a tall mirror near the end of the great room. Cisele led them down a long hallway and up a tall spiral staircase, noting different rooms as they passed.

 Suddenly, her tone changed from nonchalant to almost urgent, and she turned to face the group, standing at the top of the stairs. "You all are smarter than I thought. Kessian, was it? You had the same idea I did.But the plan I have is a little different than Aoryu-danna's and your own. I plan on taking _him_ out when he gets to the top."

Cisele looked at the slightly shocked faces surrounding her, her hands on her hips. "You guys have a lot to learn about the culture of this world. Vampires, when bitten, are controlled solely by their masters. However, with a...catalyst, I suppose, the under-vampires like myself can throw off that control. And if a Master dies by the hand of his own Under, the Under herself gains _all_ of his power." 

"Aoryu may be powerful, but I think he's just as foolish as the rest of them. And I plan on taking care of him before he can take advantage of my own powers ever again. Do you all understand? I'm telling you this for a reason."


((yet another long post, _damn_ I am on a roll. XD Sorry it took me so long to post back, this is actually my third time trying. *going to save this time*))


----------



## Leviathan

((Totally saw it coming.))

"He was certainly a bucket of sunshine..." Kessian said out loud as the group started to walk through the castle halls, and, more importantly, away from that Aoryu character. It actually looked pretty nice on the inside, so at least it would be good to live here for a while. And then everything stopped all, and on a bunch of steps no less; he really had to keep himself straight to avoid falling over. Cisele started to address them all from the top of the stairs. "You're all a good deal smarter than you look," she said ((SKIPPING THE REST BECAUSE I'M _LAZY!_)), after which Kessian couldn't help but chuckle a little, "Oh-ho-HO, an inside plot, how very sneaky of you. I'm guessing that's why you need us; to be your own little army, eh? Well, you're certainly far more pleasant to be around than your 'friend' back there. Maybe this won't be so bad after all."

((Seriously, what happened to Tai? Heck, what happened to the entire Yang side? No one's posting anymore!))


----------



## Mew.Mayhem

"Agreed. So much more pleasant." Rika said quietly as she looked around the castle, taking in the history that surely was imbeded in the very fabric of the stones in the castle.

"And yes, Cisele, I understand as much. Personally I believe that you would make a better leader than your friend. If he hasn't thought that you would try something such as an inside job he's sadly mistaking; every good leader should plan ahead." she said, leaning to one side as she did. 

"I'll help you get to the top; but only if you tell us now what you plan on doing with us after this is over." she said quietly to Cisele so only she could hear.


----------



## hanabiyashimoto

(so....when is everybody going to post? This really isn't going anywhere...)


----------



## sakusha_sama

Well, guys, I should let you know I'm currently on vacation in Kaui, Hawaii. My interent time is reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaally limited, cause I'm constantly at the beach and all those  awesome places. XD Since that's the case, I'm gonna let Hanabi control Cisele for a while, cause I just do not have the time. I'll be home again on the 26th, then I have school D:

And as for Tai, he has band camp or something, I talked to him yesterday. XD So Hana, it's up to you to run the Yin side till I get back. You know Cisele's character the best.

Thanks!
<3 Saku


----------

